# Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. RT hotfix!!



## dcoscina (Apr 16, 2014)

As always, Andy's demos are imbued with a strong musicality. Love his stuff. 

Cannot wait for the updates!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

wow o/~ =o


----------



## AC986 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Best string library out there bar none. The update path is nothing less than awesome. One of the easiest libraries to use and get the right sound combos straight out of the box. Best sample library investment available.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Trying desperately hard not to feel smug about this!!! So pleased to have been an early adopter of Sable. :D


----------



## The Darris (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

I am just going to throw it out there..

I, as well as many, would love for Andy to release the midi files for Taking flight. What an amazing mock up/piece.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Fantastic!
Love Andy's piece. =o 

Sable is getting better and better, thanks to your commitment and willingness to listen to users.
A living library it is! 

Kudos to the whole team!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Huh...., what a sound!

I love it!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Amazing piece, just a step back moment to appreciate just what is now possible with samples (well, in the hands of someone spectacularly talented). Would be great to see the timeline at some point - was it using speed detection?

And to think that's just the legatos and pizz - there's now a pretty overwhelming range of artics.

SF folks - do you have a guesstimate of when the different mic options might be available for vol4 and the updated vols 1-3? Presuming the CATO will be first out of the doors.

Thanks and kudos to all for this remarkable series.


----------



## midi_controller (Apr 16, 2014)

So 3b became Sable 4? That makes sense. 

Is it still the plan to have molto vibrato legato? I don't even care about being able to crossfade between normal vibrato and molto, I just want a molto vibrato legato patch, especially now that we are going to have it for the 2nd Violins and Violas!


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

What about the Super Funky Sexdino and Mega Hyper Epiccato articulations? You guys really dropped the ball here.


----------



## Enyak (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

@midi_controller
Correct me if I am wrong, but I think Sable 4 isn't Sable 3B at all. For once there are notable omissions which are now scheduled for the Sep Update:

- CS Legato
- Repeated Note Legato (I wanted this so much!)

In return Sable 4 has arts that I don't think were ever announced or talked about previously:

- Sul G (Sus + Leg) for V1, V2, Va and VC
- Molto Vib Sus for V2 and Va (V1 and VC already got'em from Vol3)

That's new territory I think.

UPDATE: Seconding the call for a Molto Vib Legato combination. Is that doable with the non-molto legato patch? If you guys then want to go ahead and record entirely new molto vib transitions for a future volume, I won't stop you either.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

I'd like to ask the "dumb" question that someone has to ask at some stage.

As a non-owner (yet) of Sable 3, if I purchase sable 3 now, will that come with sable 4, or is it just prior owners of Sable 3 who receive Sable 4 without charge?

I wish I was in a position to get Sable 3 straight away, but my current budget just went on horns, bones, & enigma last week 

Maybe May, but I fear I might miss out....

B.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Seeing what SF has done with Sable, makes me want a new Solo Strings library from them even more!


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 17, 2014)

This example is so great.

Is there any chance to get a copy of the MIDI file or even the score ?

I would love to analyze Andy Blaney's work.


----------



## peksi (Apr 17, 2014)

thanks SF guys for a job well done. well more than well. 
too many wells already.


----------



## cc64 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Wow guys really nice sound.

I was clicking buy 'till i saw that the British pound has gone from 1.62 CAD to 1.85CAD since my last purchase >8o 

I'll be stepping into the speculation world for the next 2 weeks and buy low. Then again the  £ might go up, arghh!

Edit: Listening to Andy's demo, fantastic as usual.

Best,

Claude

Half-jocking BTW this is starting to make a difference.


----------



## Enyak (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

@Blake

Fantastic! Can't wait to give that a test-drive. In fact, too bad it's another 2 weeks wait for us.


----------



## AC986 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



cc64 @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> Wow guys really nice sound.
> 
> I was clicking buy 'till i saw that the British pound has gone from 1.62 CAD to 1.85CAD since my last purchase >8o



It's 1.91 at the moment. The pound was undervalued for years. It could possibly become like the Swiss Franc one day actually. Better hurry!


----------



## Andy B (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Thanks for all of the comments on the demo. 

As Blake's pointed out, MV Legato patches are done – in fact that's what you're listening to for the majority of the demo – you just need to make sure that you own the relevant volumes.

The demo was written using just one patch per section (bar a little bit of VA & DB pizz), with no keyswitching, use of pedals or program changes. Blake's put together an incredible performance detection script that simply allows you to play at any speed – and it works. :D Added to this is the fact that the script is actually triggering intervals recorded at slower/faster tempi rather than simulating fast performances with programming.

These legato performance palette patches contain (if you own all four volumes) fingered, bowed (detached), portamento, fast fingered, fast detached and fast legato runs. The way that these different interval types are triggered is fully configurable. They also feature x-fading from non-vibrato, to vibrato, to molto vibrato for all interval types. There are also three choices of attack for each starting note. 

In the demo I treated Sable as divisi within larger sections (rather than chamber), so had three V1s, three V2s, two VAs (plus pizz), two VCs and 1 DB (plus pizz). Everything becomes much faster to write and improvise when you're not having to think about what speed the patch is capable of.

Btw, I'm happy to answer any specifics about the demo but am too busy at the moment to put together a score.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## 667 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Fantastic demo! I was going to ask about what patches had those fast legatos but you've answered it. 



Andy B @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> In the demo I treated Sable as divisi within larger sections (rather than chamber), so had three V1s, three V2s, two VAs (plus pizz), two VCs and 1 DB (plus pizz).



Did you just layer them right on top of each other, or do anything else in mixing e.g. panning etc.?


----------



## Andy B (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



667 @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> Fantastic demo! I was going to ask about what patches had those fast legatos but you've answered it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In terms of layering, all sections obviously had their own parts so there's no doubling of the same patch, but I didn't have to apply any panning or other mixing tricks. The whole track had a slight EQ cut at around 250Hz btw.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



667 @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> Did you just layer them right on top of each other, or do anything else in mixing e.g. panning etc.?



All Sable sections are recorded in position at AIR Lyndhurst so the use of panning isn't needed.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



In the demo I treated Sable as divisi within larger sections (rather than chamber) said:


> Andy did you use the new built in transpose feature when using the same sections for your divisi or for example did you simply use the same sable legato violin section on 3 tracks?
> 
> Wonderful composition and demo of Sable!
> 
> ...


----------



## scientist (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



Enyak @ Wed Apr 16 said:


> @midi_controller
> Correct me if I am wrong, but I think Sable 4 isn't Sable 3B at all. For once there are notable omissions which are now scheduled for the Sep Update:
> 
> - CS Legato
> - Repeated Note Legato (I wanted this so much!)



from the announcement email:

"Also, Owners of Volumes 1 and 2 will be pleased to hear that in September there will be a free content update that will include Con Sordino legato, Repetition legato, and a small range Flautando legato addition."

so it looks like 3B has been split amongst the other editions.


----------



## Andy B (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



DocMidi657 @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> In the demo I treated Sable as divisi within larger sections (rather than chamber) said:
> 
> 
> > I probably haven't explained this well enough but there's no unison playing of the same patches. I've used three V1s for example, but they're always each playing a different part, sometimes it might be harmonising at other times providing counterpoint. Because of this, there's no need to employ any transposition tricks to avoid phasing as there's no doubling of the same patch. At times the V2s join the V1s in unison to provide a fuller sound but as the V2s are different instrumentalists/recordings there's no problem with this.
> ...


----------



## DocMidi657 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Perfectly Andy, Thank YOU!
Dave


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

adriancook said regarding the pound:


> It's 1.91 at the moment.



Hmm, I just googled the pound vs. the dollar and the calculator I saw said it was $1.6804. Also it updates every 10 seconds. 

I wonder why the discrepancy. $1.91 sounds very, very high. 

Maybe you should check again and report back here because such a large difference would make a big difference to Spitfire and their American sales. 

.


----------



## 667 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



The Darris @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> All Sable sections are recorded in position at AIR Lyndhurst so the use of panning isn't needed.


Aye; I was really asking about how he handed any issues with the groups playing in unison (phasing etc.) which Andy has already addressed. And also whether he felt it was necessary to do any tricks to push the divisi groups into their own left-right space.

Can't wait for my download links!!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Andy, terrific to read that this was mostly just the main legato patch, sounds like a dream to work with.


----------



## cc64 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



Jack Weaver @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> adriancook said regarding the pound:
> 
> 
> > It's 1.91 at the moment.
> ...



Hi Jack i'm in Canada.

Best,

Claude


----------



## Adrian Myers (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



Jack Weaver @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> Maybe you should check again and report back here because such a large difference would make a big difference to Spitfire and their American sales.


Adrian Cook was responding to a poster about the exchange rate from UK pounds to Canadian dollars, not US dollars. This shows at 1.85 at the moment.

And yeah the rate does make the UK less competitive. I prefer to think of it as the marginal cost of providing better income to the musicians since SF does pay royalties. So in a way, the higher cost of production in London and the unfavorable exchange work somewhat in favor of the musicians in this case which seems reasonable.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Perhaps we can persuade Andy to send us the MIDI-files.... :roll: :roll: :roll: 

This is such an excellent work and I cannot wait to analyze what he did with the Sable library because I purchased all volumes and I could never get such a sound out of it.

Super demo, Andy. o/~


----------



## AC986 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



Adrian Myers @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> Jack Weaver @ Thu Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should check again and report back here because such a large difference would make a big difference to Spitfire and their American sales.
> ...



It's back at 1.84. Hurry!!!!!

The 'unfavourable' exchange rate against the US$ isn't really unfavourable or favourable. It's just a reflection of a snapshot in time and the fact that America has borrowed and printed dollars up to its ass, thus devaluing its own currency against a basket of other currencies. If it wasn't for the fact that Europe and the Euro weren't also currency basket cases, the US$ wouldn't be worth a whole lot.


----------



## cc64 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Duhh!

How stupid can a guy get. I had watched Paul's walkthrough and was so amazed at the sound that i went directly to the buy button without noticing that Sable 4 is FREE to Sable 3 owners!

Looks like i won't need to worry about the £ until the guys come up with something else.
Let's carry on, really do not want to derail the thread more from it's original intent which is: Announcing a fabulous update to an already fab series.


----------



## AC986 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



cc64 @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> Duhh!



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I don't why I'm laughing. I thought it was an update.


----------



## Andy B (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



lucky909091 @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> Perhaps we can persuade Andy to send us the MIDI-files.... :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> This is such an excellent work and I cannot wait to analyze what he did with the Sable library because I purchased all volumes and I could never get such a sound out of it.
> 
> Super demo, Andy. o/~



Before all of the new scripting and programming, I doubt I could have got the same results either. So the good news is that there's no magic in my demo – I obviously don't know the level that you're personally working at, but I'd say one of the most important things would be to make sure you know how to write idiomatically for strings. It will leave you with fewer headaches to deal with when mocking up.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm guessing I averaged at least 2k USD in sample libs per year during the past 7 years....and have probably spent more money with Spitfire than any other single sample developer. That said, though, if the USD keeps tanking against the British Pound, my purchases from the wonderful chaps at Spitfire may have to be analyzed a lot more carefully than in the past .....purely for economical reasons, of course. :(


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 17, 2014)

Downloading :D :D \o/


----------



## milesito (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I just downloaded Sable 4. It was about 8GB…however, I can only see Main Mic's downloaded…Am I missing something? The manual talks about Alt Mics, main Mics and Mix Mics, BUT I only see Main mice in the download…Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## thebob (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

milesito : these will come later


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Just an open question on combining all the Sable libraries into one mega library as detailed by SF here - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axbB2g0uGaQ . All seems very straightforward and logical, but I guess the problem with doing that is you break all sample links for existing projects.

The alternative would be to batch resave the new nkis, which in theory would work just the same and keep your old projects unbroken. Thoughts on pros and cons for the 2 techniques?


----------



## milesito (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks, TheBob.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

I did a new batch re-save which didn't fix the paths for previous projects. I don't have that many to worry about just find the path again. I just opened my current template that utilizes Sable and re-saved it as a new template with the corrected paths.


----------



## Symfoniq (Apr 17, 2014)

quantum7 @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> _f the USD keeps tanking against the British Pound, my purchases from the wonderful chaps at Spitfire may have to be analyzed a lot more carefully than in the past .....purely for economical reasons, of course. :(_


_

The exchange rate is indeed brutal. It's why I've held off on Spitfire thus far. I do really like the sound, though._


----------



## DocMidi657 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Hi Guys, 
Has anyone received their Download Links that already owned the 3 Sables?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 17, 2014)

quantum7 @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> ...if the USD keeps tanking against the British Pound, my purchases from the wonderful chaps at Spitfire may have to be analyzed a lot more carefully than in the past .....



Same here man. I really hate that too because Spitfire makes some of the best libraries for my tastes. It seems our friends down under have it even worse off. I'll write to the Queen.


----------



## milesito (Apr 17, 2014)

@docmidi657 yes I deceive think this morning ... It was an easy download with the new tool and I M up and running... Loving sable 4 so far... It will be nice to get the other mic setting soon to integrate with the settings I use for the other 3 volumes....so far so good!


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 18, 2014)

milesito @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> It will be nice to get the other mic setting soon to integrate with the settings I use for the other 3 volumes...


+1


----------



## thebob (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



milesito @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> @docmidi657 yes I deceive think this morning ... It was an easy download with the new tool and I M up and running... Loving sable 4 so far... It will be nice to get the other mic setting soon to integrate with the settings I use for the other 3 volumes....so far so good!



lucky you ! 

the installer keeps crashing here once I have everything downloaded.
I relaunched it, relaunched the computer, waited the following day, I even re-downloaded everything, and still got the same crashes. 
Everything being "encrypted", there is nothing I can do atm. I really miss having the control by using basic links and un-raring them by myself :cry: 

did anybody had the same problem and found a workaround for this issue ? 

anyway, I compensate the frustration with the walkthrough, sounds gorgeous, and Andy B's demo is just awesome as usual.


----------



## Resoded (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Still waiting for mine. Anyone else that hasn't got their links yet?


----------



## AC986 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



Resoded @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> Still waiting for mine. Anyone else that hasn't got their links yet?



Not yet.


----------



## lumcas (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



adriancook @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> Resoded @ Fri Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for mine. Anyone else that hasn't got their links yet?
> ...



Yup, still waiting too...


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



lumcas @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Resoded @ Fri Apr 18 said:
> ...



Same here  

But meanwhile let me just add my voice to the choir of praises. That video on upcoming functionality upgrades left my jaw on the floor. I wish other sample libraries would allow that kind of control... 

And everything in Sable 4 sounds gorgeous too.

Now... bring on those trumpets and woods!


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Thanks for all your kind words guys.

We've had to distribute these freebies manually so sorry if there's been any delays. Something that has come to light with our new store and downloader is the number of different emails people have products registered with. So please also check which email account you registered either Sable 3 or the original Sable bundle with.

I would suggest giving us a nudge via our Zendesk system after the weekend if you still haven't seen anything. You can get to this via:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/contact

All the best to you and Happy Easter.

C. x


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



Mihkel Zilmer @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> lumcas @ Fri Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Now... bring on those trumpets and woods!



+1000 Especially those trumpets!


----------



## Ed (Apr 18, 2014)

Can we have an Andy B Plugin?


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



DocMidi657 @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Has anyone received their Download Links that already owned the 3 Sables?



Still waiting for mine too. I did inform the Spitfire guys that Sable was purchased under a different email address on the 15th and no reply from them which would normally surprise me as they aim for 48 hrs I believe. I'm sure this time it is down to the fact that they are exceedingly busy so i'll wait patiently...


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Hi there,

Any delay is simply because it's Easter and with our new back-end system things are taking a little longer than they would have had before. As I said we're very surprised at how many different email accounts people have used and because it's been over a year since the Sable bundle release it's taking some unpicking!

Our new store will prevent us from needing to do this in future with clear displays of what you have bought and what you're due.

AS A NICE SIDE NOTE WE HAVE JUST CROSSED THE 40k MARK WITH OUR SPITFIRE LABS CAMPAIGN. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THOSE WHO HAVE DONATED.

http://www.justgiving.com/spitfire-audio

A little tip on that front, for those of you who haven't DL'd the "Bedlam Piano" I'd strongly advise you do, it's a really cool "out of tune" but not "pub" piano, the kind of thing Tom Waits would approve of! 

Best.

C.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



british_bpm @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> A little tip on that front, for those of you who haven't DL'd the "Bedlam Piano" I'd strongly advise you do, it's a really cool "out of tune" but not "pub" piano, the kind of thing Tom Waits would approve of!
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



No worries about any delay. Very eager to play with Sable 4 though.

Congratulations on your fundraising 

Downloading Bedlam Piano now...


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Have not seen a reply on my question here from a couple of days ago. I still feel a little silly asking, as it should be obvious (and might be - I'm known to miss very obvious things)
I'm wondering if I purchase Sable 3 right now - will that include sable 4 as a freebie, or just for people that owned Sable 3 before the Sable 4 announcement? I might be able to feed my family rice for the next month in order to get Sable 3 right now if it means getting 4 for free still (and with no knowledge if this offer will continue into the future or not!)

But damn! The demo sounds wonderful - and the integration with other parts of sable will be amazing for workflow. 

Cheers!


----------



## 667 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



colony nofi @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> I'm wondering if I purchase Sable 3 right now - will that include sable 4 as a freebie, or just for people that owned Sable 3 before the Sable 4 announcement?



My read of the announcement would be no, you need to have purchased it before the newsletter was sent out:



> This new library is FREE to all current owners (as of this morning) of SABLE 3. For people who do not currently own Sable 3, we have a discounted launch price for the library (see below). For Sable 3 owners - your links will be coming over the next 48h.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

667 is correct, which is why we have launched with a discount so you can get Sable 4 for a steal!

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/sable-4-released.html

Happy Easter!

Christian.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Ah thanks! Apologies for not picking it up.


----------



## geronimo (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Hello _

I am running under Snow Leopard: can someone explain to me the maneuver correctly with the USB key because I don't understand everything: where should we put the Application "Library Manager"?
I'm with a MacPro 1.1 and it's not eligible for Mavericks _

I have read this Link but how exactly does one process ? :oops:


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

I hope my Sable 4 download link will arrive soon. 


By the way, OS 10.6.8 for sure cant download anything from now on, right? Spitfire guys?


----------



## geronimo (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



dhlkid @ Sat 19 Apr said:


> By the way, OS 10.6.8 for sure cant download anything from now on, right?




That's what meets the Apple Store: this is nice but the Spitfire Audio team has had time to prepare but not me . :( 
I'm stuck to continue!








I love the paradoxical side of the slogan at the bottom ! 8)


----------



## re-peat (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Geronimo,

If your computer can’t run Mavericks, you’ll need to get something earlier which *is* compatible with your machine. Maybe, and I sincerely hope Lion (OSX 7) is? Alas, that will mean a small extra expense, because, unlike Mavericks, OSX 7 or OSX 8 are not free downloads.
(If even Lion can’t be run on your machine, you’re in a spot of trouble. It either means buying/borrowing/stealing a new machine, or bothering a friend who has a newer machine everytime you need to download Spitfire-software.)

The link Spitfire have provided to create an external HD with a recent MacOS, is perhaps unnecessarily puzzling in that it leads to a page with instructions on how to make a bootable *installer* drive, and such a bootable OS-installer is not really what you need if you simply want to run Mavericks (or Lion, or MountainLion) once in a while. All you need is an external HD (or partition on one of your internal HD’s) which has the new OS installed on it.

I went through the process just yesterday:
(1) Prepared an external HD: first formatted it and then created one GUID-partition (apparently, it needs to be a GUID-partition for it to be able to boot from, but since GUID is the default setting in ‘Disk Utility’, you don’t really need to bother with these settings).
(2) Downloaded the Mavericks installer.
(3) Simply installed Mavericks onto the external HD.
(4) Done.

Everytime I now want to run Mavericks, I simply hook up that external HD and then select it as the startup drive and restart the computer. I don’t intend to do that too often though cause (1) I don’t like the iPadisation of OSX and (2) Mavericks, it seems to me, doesn’t play nice with SoftRAID, which happens to be a vital piece of software in my current SnowLeopard-configuration. (After installing Mavericks, I ‘lost’ several of my HD’s, among them the two RAID-configurations with all my audiofiles and samples on them, and it required a new SoftRAID-driver to bring them back. A brief but intense moment of panic there, I can tell you.) Anyway, all seems well now.

I hope you find a solution.

_


----------



## geronimo (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Thank you for your help and I understand that it must start at least with Lion. My computeur is compatible with LION but I don't know anyone with a Mac computer at home and have no other machine .

I realized that I'm stuck and remains like this _ :?

The previous acquisition system libraries work always properly: I understand the burden this must represent and Library Manager must be a greater lightness .
But why block loyal customers with operating systems ?


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



geronimo @ Sat Apr 19 said:


> Thank you for your help and I understand that it must start at least with Lion. My computeur is compatible with LION but I don't know anyone with a Mac computer at home and have no other machine .
> 
> I realized that I'm stuck and remains like this _ :?
> 
> ...



Email the Spitfire guys. They may be able to send you direct links


----------



## re-peat (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



geronimo @ Sat Apr 19 said:


> "My computeur is compatible with LION but I don't know anyone with a Mac computer at home and have no other machine."?


Geronimo,

If your computer is compatible with Lion, you have nothing to worry about. Well, very little. Go the Apple Store, buy Lion, download the installer, install the software on some external HD (or USB-stick or whatever), and that's it. 

However ... 

... buying/downloading Lion is not a straightforward affair: you don't just simply buy it and download it, no, you buy it and then you have to wait for Apple to send you a password which unlocks a PDF (sent in a seperate mail) which, in turn, contains the redeem/download-code with which you then go the App Store (not the Apple Store!) where you can enter the code on the redeem/download-page. And only then can you download the software.
All very secretive and hush-hush. You'd be forgiven for thinking they've just sent you some classified military top-secret. I wouldn't be surprised if, next, they'll invent mails which self-destruct after being opened for 15 seconds.

_


----------



## geronimo (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

This story begins with a USB key, the LION system LION then an external HD. It's just weird for an update anyway .
I made a little effort with the USB key but will not buy a system just for one update: it is not very normal .


----------



## lumcas (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

My links arrived, off to searching for my 10.8.5 system drive. I'm going to use it for the first time 8)


----------



## playz123 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



geronimo @ Sat Apr 19 said:


> I understand the burden this must represent and Library Manager must be a greater lightness .
> But why block loyal customers with operating systems ?



Re. the 'whys' and pros and cons etc. you may be interested in the discussion in this thread:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37969

Nothing really new here though. Technology has been advancing ever since computers first became available and so if one chooses to stick with an older o/s, at some point, they will begin to have problems dealing with current releases. Developers can only go back so far when it comes to compatibility. But then again, I'm sure you already understand all that.


----------



## geronimo (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Sorry for "polluting" this topic .


----------



## DocMidi657 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

When combining the sample Libraries in this How to video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axbB2g0uGaQ , I get what we do with the samples but what do we do with the instrument data?

Dave


----------



## playz123 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



DocMidi657 @ Sat Apr 19 said:


> When combining the sample Libraries in this How to video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axbB2g0uGaQ , I get what we do with the samples but what do we do with the instrument data?
> 
> Dave



Earlier today I sent a similar question to Spitfire, but no reply yet, probably, because of the time difference, everyone there is enjoying a well earned sleep right now.


----------



## feck (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Yeah, the combining process is still unclear to me as well.


----------



## milesito (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the same question. Hopefully we hear back soon as this is my weekend project


----------



## The Darris (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Okay, this is what I did to combine my libraries.

*Step 1:* Setup your MAIN libraries folder as follows:






*Step 2:* Make sure you have identified the folders within the Instruments folder. I only have the main mics so this is what mine looks like:






*Step 3:* This is *IMPORTANT*, make sure to move *ALL* of the .nkc and .nkr files over into the specific instrument folder. These are in each volume so be sure to move them over:





*Step 4:* This is somewhat at your discretion, but you need to transfer over all of the instrument files from each Volume into the ONE instrument section within the specific MIC instrument folder. For instance, this is my [ *a - Violins 1* ] folder from the previous picture: 





Again, the above file arrangement is somewhat subjective because it will vary on your work flow. I put all of the MAIN volume patches in the first level and then broke them down into the other folders as specified. For instance, my _Idividual brushes_ folder has ever single patch but split off into their own sub-folders for VOL 1 - 4. 

NOTE: That the [ *a - Violins 1* ] also has a *V1 Samples* folder in it. I believe each of these section specific sample folders can be found in the respective Volumes for those sections and needs to be in the same file arrangement. 

This is how I managed to setup my FULL SABLE LIBRARY and after a batch resave, it all works perfectly. Good luck.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Also, remember that it is Easter weekend and most of the SF guys have a private life with a family. They will most likely get to your support questions on Monday at the earliest. :D


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



The Darris @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> Also, remember that it is Easter weekend and most of the SF guys have a private life with a family. They will most likely get to your support questions on Monday at the earliest. :D



How selfish of them!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

yepp... the download manager probably didn't see my sable volumes 1 to 3 and only installed the instruments of vol 4. might be my fault...? don't know.
result: there are no combi-instruments here (legato performances etc). samples are there but not the nki's.
i sent a support request... but let them collect easter eggs first! life is more than string libraries... http://tinyurl.com/mml59tm

happy easter!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



Saxer @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> yepp... the download manager probably didn't see my sable volumes 1 to 3 and only installed the instruments of vol 4. might be my fault...? don't know.
> result: there are no combi-instruments here (legato performances etc). samples are there but not the nki's.
> i sent a support request... but let them collect easter eggs first! life is more than string libraries... http://tinyurl.com/mml59tm
> 
> happy easter!



So far they've only issued the vol 4 main mic standalone patches - all the combi patches are out on May 1. Not sure if if the combis will just be main mics initially - hoping that vol 1-3 will be the other mic options too as I think it's just an nki update, not the sample pool... might be wrong on that though.

In the meantime, Volume 4 is sounding sublime.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Thanks for this update guys! Some new interesting arts here

A big flaw though... release samples are seriously screwed. Way too loud and ruins playing much of the library. Take the V1 sul tastos - each time I release the keys I get a huge volume increase on the RT's. No way to adjust this with the "release" setting - it's already turned down completely by default.

Also tried the V2 core palette, the molto vib art - works fine on the tree mics but turn on the outriggers and you're totally screwed.

Same thing with the V1 tremolo CS'es, the V2 Long sul tastos and probably more that I haven't gotten to yet.

What is going on here? This can't have made it through any kind of testing? Sorry to be so harsh but this is a ridiculously bugged release from you which I didn't expect. Did you send out some strange prerelease version by accident? 8)

Here's an example, one of the worst: http://www.simonravn.com/media/V2-core-moltovib.mp3

EDIT: Maybe I am doing something wrong here. I just loaded up some of the new patches. I didn't try to combine them with anything old or anything. Because it is screwed all around: Some notes are randomly not playing, when I play a chord, some notes are x-fading in differently than others etc, and then there's the whole RT issue. Am I supposed to do anything special to play this update? I am on Kontakt 5.3.0, not 5.3.1 (since it breaks some functionality in Vienna Ensemble Pro).

Here's an example of totally screwup with the violas core palette long sul tastos (tree mics only):

http://www.simonravn.com/media/VA-screwup.mp3 (no, I am not letting go of any notes in those chords where notes are (randomly?) missing/fading in/out at different times, and sometimes RT missing, sometimes extremely loud).


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah, I think in some patches the release samples don't change with the dynamics. Therefore, they only sound right at the max velocity layer. Should be a simple fix in the scripting.
TBH I am alittle disappointed all these great new arcticulations were only recorded in one dynamic layer. Since I just bought BS ExpA I can compare and there is some wicked potential of having e.g. Sul pont at 2 dynamic layers. But I just tried doubling BS and and Sable! What a great combination! Really sounds good with little tweaking. This will probably be my Mural!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Ah, it looks like there's a missing option that's there in some of the other Spitfire stuff - "fp hall trigger" should issue release triggers at the appropriate CC1 volume, but doesn't look like that's in this Sable release. It's in the 2 horn patches for example. Can't think of a reason why it couldn't be added to the Sable range, but looks like it'll have to be in a subsequent update.

EDIT - figured it was worth giving them some feedback now - Simon's right that notes off for low cc dynamics are very jarring and that's quite limiting. Personally I'd wait another month if their fp hall triggers script could be added across the range, rather than update all again further down the line. Hope they're avoiding tickets over Easter mind - just figured if I didn't do it know I'd forget.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

guys we've got a new nkr for you that fixes all this. a combination of launching the new store, a total new back-end got our final release versions confused.... thanks for your vigilance!!

i'll get it to you as soon as we double checked it our end.

c


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

REGRETTABLY THERE'S BEEN A MIX UP WITH OUR RELEASE VERSIONS WHICH WILL MAKE THE RTs BEHAVE WEIRDLY SO PLEASE RIGHT CLICK AND DOWNLOAD THIS FIX:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Sable_Full_2014_02_07.nkr_.zip

HERE'S WHAT TO DO:

• Make sure Kontakt is closed
• Delete the existing "Sable_Full_2014_02_07.nkr" and "Sable_Full_2014_02_07.nkc" files
• Download this NKR unzip it and place it into the same place as the previously deleted ones were located (The main Spitfire BML304 Sable Strings library)

That should be it. If it worked, the front panel will now say 'Interface: 2.08' (previously it said 2.06)

Thanks again for your vigilance.

Christian


----------



## Graham Keitch (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Thanks Christian,

I'd far rather things didn't work quite right because of a genuine mix-up or misunderstanding rather than because the library was second rate or inferior!!

Many thanks for what was already a brilliant library getting even better! 

Graham


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 20, 2014)

\o/


----------



## playz123 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



The Darris @ Sat Apr 19 said:


> Also, remember that it is Easter weekend and most of the SF guys have a private life with a family. They will most likely get to your support questions on Monday at the earliest. :D



Actually we all know that Paul never sleeps, never has a holiday and never spends time with his family, and yes, he did reply early this morning UK time. In fact there are rumours that "Paul" is actually a team of 24 highly trained professionals working in shifts 24/7 in order to serve us better.  The day shift is sometimes referred to as "Christian". 

Anyway, re. the old instrument files, it was suggested that we can just transfer them to the new folder for now. We may want to batch resave them, but of course we'll get new instrument files on May 1st for everything. Even though I've created the new folder structure etc. and copied all the Sample files, I will just also leave the old structure in place until May 1, and access the mix and alt mics via that route. Meanwhile I can also access the new Main mics via the new folder. So there are options.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Launching a totally revamped site, a new DL app, a new back-end system and two products all within one fortnight has left us a little jaded, but we always aim for first rate.

Some lovely stuff coming very very soon.... all first rate of course.

C x


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



british_bpm @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> Launching a totally revamped site, a new DL app, a new back-end system and two products all within one fortnight has left us a little jaded, but we always aim for first rate.
> 
> Some lovely stuff coming very very soon.... all first rate of course.
> 
> C x



We Really don't mind (I assume) if you slow down... ever...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Far above and beyond to fix it on Easter afternoon. Just tried it and all sounding perfect on those releases on low dynamics now.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Hi Guys,

This was from Paul today...I asked him about organizing the patches before the big update May 1st.

Hi David,

I would wait for the big update, it will save you having to batch resave etc.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## AC986 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*

Cheers Christian. That works. Great sound and thanks very much and Happy Easter to all at Spitfire.


----------



## milesito (Apr 20, 2014)

Works for me too! That's for the kind turn around on Easter Day! 

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## re-peat (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



playz123 @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> (...) In fact there are rumours that "Paul" is actually ... (...)


The truth about Paul is revealed if you play certain Spitfire-samples backwards.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release Sable 4 - and Sable update news.. with new ANDY B demo!*



re-peat @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> The truth about Paul is revealed if you play certain Spitfire-samples backwards.



:lol: :lol:


----------



## midi_controller (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the fix, was going to send in a support ticket today but you guys beat me to the punch! Also noticed that you guys fixed the issue with the other sable releases of controllers not working properly if you have two patches on the same channel, which is really nice. I can't wait for the full update, this should be pretty sweet.


----------



## geronimo (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello _

I found a solution and got myself LION: The Library Manager (Version 1.7.7 (5) ) starts well and therefore I see all my libraries .
I try to load this new Sable 4 that shows "ready for download."
I click on the little arrow and charging starts but the Library Manager quit almost immediately.
At first, I could determine the location of loading but not anymore.
Repairs system permissions disk connected Firewire, I point out .

It seems to me that a window opened briefly by clicking on the arrow to the loading and loading data headed for the Users folder but it appeared briefly.
I think I have no chance _ I hesitate to use the Refresh function of the Library Manager ...








EDIT: I solved the problem correctly by update until LION 10.7.5. _ Sable 4 is loading . :wink:


----------



## TSU (Apr 20, 2014)

FriFlo @ 4.20.2014 said:


> Yeah, I think in some patches the release samples don't change with the dynamics. Therefore, they only sound right at the max velocity layer. Should be a simple fix in the scripting.
> TBH I am alittle disappointed all these great new arcticulations were only recorded in one dynamic layer. Since I just bought BS ExpA I can compare and there is some wicked potential of having e.g. Sul pont at 2 dynamic layers. But I just tried doubling BS and and Sable! What a great combination! Really sounds good with little tweaking. This will probably be my Mural!



Actually Sable 4 contains 2 dynamic layers and 2xRR for most of the articulations.


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 21, 2014)

I stopped my Mac (10.8) downloading b/c I need my mac to work and switch to PC, but when I was using PC to download, it doesn't allow me.

What should I do?


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 21, 2014)

TSU @ Mon Apr 21 said:


> FriFlo @ 4.20.2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I think in some patches the release samples don't change with the dynamics. Therefore, they only sound right at the max velocity layer. Should be a simple fix in the scripting.
> ...



Should be 4RR for most things!

:D


----------



## TSU (Apr 21, 2014)

Synesthesia @ 4.21.2014 said:


> TSU @ Mon Apr 21 said:
> 
> 
> > FriFlo @ 4.20.2014 said:
> ...



I meant 2xRR on almost all sustains articulations.
Of course all shorts are from 4 to 8 rr's


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry!! My bad..

Yes unlike almost all other string libraries we provide multiple round robins for a lot of our sustaining articulations. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## TSU (Apr 21, 2014)

My bad too... I had to say that I talk about sustains because RR's most often associate with shorts.

I think it is worth to mention that main sustain articulations and legato (Volume 1-2) have 3 dynamic layers. (Alongside with 2xRR)
Just to not confuse anybody


----------



## Resoded (Apr 21, 2014)

The Sul G legato turned out to be an unexpected delight. Great to have as an option.

I'm curious, when would be a typical situation where one would mark something sul g? Is there any particular reason or traditions in orchestration?


----------



## AC986 (Apr 21, 2014)

Resoded @ Mon Apr 21 said:


> I'm curious, when would be a typical situation where one would mark something sul g? Is there any particular reason or traditions in orchestration?



Tonal. 

Or if you've broken all the other strings on your violin.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Resoded @ Mon Apr 21 said:


> The Sul G legato turned out to be an unexpected delight. Great to have as an option.
> 
> I'm curious, when would be a typical situation where one would mark something sul g? Is there any particular reason or traditions in orchestration?



Get more tension from the string - very emotional sound.

Examples:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=p ... 95gwY#t=78 (1:18 time)


----------



## Resoded (Apr 21, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks guys.

Here's hoping for Sul G legato in future Mural volumes!


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2014)

sorry if I'm confused but have emails with the updates for Sable 1-3 gone out? If note, no worries. I'm just concerned that my spam filter nabbed it and I never received it. 

Otherwise I can wait. I'm in the middle of a project now anyhow (using a ton of Spitifire libs as I'm composing a John Barry inspired Bond styled film score).


----------



## The Darris (Apr 21, 2014)

dcoscina @ Mon Apr 21 said:


> sorry if I'm confused but have emails with the updates for Sable 1-3 gone out? If note, no worries. I'm just concerned that my spam filter nabbed it and I never received it.
> 
> Otherwise I can wait. I'm in the middle of a project now anyhow (using a ton of Spitifire libs as I'm composing a John Barry inspired Bond styled film score).



It has been stated multiple times that the Sable 1-3 updates won't be going out until May 1st. 


SF Team, Your OP has disappeared. Just a heads up.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks The Darris.


----------



## molemac (Apr 21, 2014)

I am confused by all the different mics and instrument /sample folders for Sable . I have tried following the videos but have ended up in more of a mess than when I started . Now Sable cant find any of the samples. I have created a master sample folder as explained in the video and kept the instruments where they were all in the same drive and folder. The only way round I can see is to batch resave but this was the whole point of moving all the samples . I think I must have messed up which given how many there are is not difficult.

Could someone please post a screenshot of how the new sample folder should look and how do we organize the instrument folders . Should everything now be in one master folder called Spitfire BML Sable library folder ? Or just the samples ? Should we still have 4 other folders called vol1 ,2,3and 4 for the instruments and the nks files ? and where should the Sable Full nkc and nkr files go .

Its all very confusing . A request would be to allow owners of the full library to redownload everything into one folder .


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 21, 2014)

molemac @ Mon Apr 21 said:


> I am confused by all the different mics and instrument /sample folders for Sable . I have tried following the videos but have ended up in more of a mess than when I started . Now Sable cant find any of the samples. I have created a master sample folder as explained in the video and kept the instruments where they were all in the same drive and folder. The only way round I can see is to batch resave but this was the whole point of moving all the samples . I think I must have messed up which given how many there are is not difficult.
> 
> Could someone please post a screenshot of how the new sample folder should look and how do we organize the instrument folders . Should everything now be in one master folder called Spitfire BML Sable library folder ? Or just the samples ? Should we still have 4 other folders called vol1 ,2,3and 4 for the instruments and the nks files ? and where should the Sable Full nkc and nkr files go .
> 
> Its all very confusing . A request would be to allow owners of the full library to redownload everything into one folder .



Hi Molemac - I have a feeling you've jumped the gun a little. As I understand it, moving everything now will result in needing to batch resave for anything to work. When the new nkis are released next month, those are the ones that will make use of the new structure.

However, it does raise again something I've mentioned a couple of times. As far as I can work out, moving the samples will break all your previous sessions. If you use regular template(s) in VE Pro, I guess the best thing would be to create new versions of your older ones, just pointed to the new location, otherwise you'd be endlessly re-pointing stuff.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 21, 2014)

I suggest the best approach is to leave all your original versions in place and only COPY the samples to the new structure. Use the new single folder for Sable 4 Main mics only and then use your original folders as you did previously until May 1 when all instrument files will be released. I believe Paul mentioned somewhere to not delete the old structure and folders just yet.


----------



## molemac (Apr 22, 2014)

Ah, that explains it , thank you . I didnt realize there was a new release on the way and thought I must have not downloaded one of the updates and thought the vol4 update had updated things . I watched the vol 4 video and it showed core patches for all volumes and then the one on how to move samples thinking it was to be done now .

I have completely messed it all up now even with a batch resave , it comes up with missing samples and messed up GUI . I hope the new release will allow me to sort it all out or Spitfire will allow a clean download . 

re old templates : good advice , sadly too late but I was reorganizing my template and hoping to make use of Sable more with the new keyswitching facility shown on the vol4 video. Updateitis , I jumped the gun and guess I will have to wait .


----------



## AC986 (Apr 22, 2014)

Do a clean upload.


----------



## molemac (Apr 22, 2014)

How do you do that ? When I load the new Spitfire downloader it just says library installed , there is no option to redownload as far as I can see.


----------



## AC986 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ach! Sorry I was thinking in terms of Continuata. 

So you can't re download on the new system? Eek.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 22, 2014)

You need to contact spitfire molemac - they can look in to it for you and maybe reset it


----------



## thebob (Apr 22, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue Apr 22 said:


> Ach! Sorry I was thinking in terms of Continuata.
> 
> So you can't re download on the new system? Eek.



just erase the previous download, or rename it. 

it is as if the new system keeps in memory where you downloaded the lib.
if it finds the lib on the place you installed it, it says "installed" (or continue to download if you weren't finished). 
if it does not find the lib in the place you previously downloaded it, it asks for a location to download it. 

at least, it is my empirical understanding of it and the way I handled it, as my issue made me download it 3 times already (it was a simple fat-32 format problem). 

I my explanation is both clear and accurate !


----------



## DocMidi657 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sometimes what can work is that you open up the disclosure triangles on your hard drive for the Spitfire library and take a screen shot of your current hierarchy. Then email Paul and Christian this screen shot and they can tell you how to fix it without having to download hours of sample data you already have.

As mentioned earlier things are a little in a state of limbo until May 1st when the big entire Sable update gets released but this may help to tide you over until then.

Personally other then having downloaded Sable 4 the other day, I am not reorganizing anything until May 1 after the update. What I am hoping an assuming that Paul and Christian will do is make a video that says "now that all this stuff is on your hard drive for Sable including the new update, put all the samples here like this and put all the instruments and other data files here". 

Dave


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 22, 2014)

Am I missing the obvious with this release (which now works nicely with the fix) - to combine with the original release? I don't see any point in using a separate MIDI channel/slot for just a sul G articulation or one of the new sul tasto + con sordino patches. Seems like an awful waste of space... 8)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 22, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ Tue Apr 22 said:


> Am I missing the obvious with this release (which now works nicely with the fix) - to combine with the original release? I don't see any point in using a separate MIDI channel/slot for just a sul G articulation or one of the new sul tasto + con sordino patches. Seems like an awful waste of space... 8)



Once again - none of the combination patches have yet been released. May 1, then there will be combi patches for all 4 volumes.


----------



## OLB (Apr 22, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ 22/4/2014 said:


> Am I missing the obvious with this release (which now works nicely with the fix) - to combine with the original release? I don't see any point in using a separate MIDI channel/slot for just a sul G articulation or one of the new sul tasto + con sordino patches. Seems like an awful waste of space... 8)



They made a great 'shared keyswitch' system for that. Here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbtvFMn9rwg&list=UUJ7QbJQgJSSdd_v-VxdO6Gg#t=253

Incredible and generous update. Thank you Spitfire gents!


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, anyone experiencing downloading problem just now?

It keeps saying Downloading Interrupted......

Hope it will be ok hours later.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Some of us haven't even got our links yet :cry:


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 22, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Apr 22 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Tue Apr 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I missing the obvious with this release (which now works nicely with the fix) - to combine with the original release? I don't see any point in using a separate MIDI channel/slot for just a sul G articulation or one of the new sul tasto + con sordino patches. Seems like an awful waste of space... 8)
> ...



Ah great, I missed that. It's not too far off so that's great to hear.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 22, 2014)

aaronnt1 @ Tue Apr 22 said:


> Some of us haven't even got our links yet :cry:



Christian wrote this last Friday:
"We've had to distribute these freebies manually so sorry if there's been any delays. Something that has come to light with our new store and downloader is the number of different emails people have products registered with. So please also check which email account you registered either Sable 3 or the original Sable bundle with.

I would suggest giving us a nudge via our Zendesk system after the weekend if you still haven't seen anything. You can get to this via:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/contact "


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 22, 2014)

Will we have the other mic positions of Vol IV before May 1st? That would be cool!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 22, 2014)

dhlkid @ Tue Apr 22 said:


> Well, anyone experiencing downloading problem just now?
> 
> It keeps saying Downloading Interrupted......



Same here. I've been in touch with support but don't have it working yet. Drop support a line.


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 22, 2014)

Mike Connelly @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> dhlkid @ Tue Apr 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, anyone experiencing downloading problem just now?
> ...



Still can't download

Any reason?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 23, 2014)

FWIW my download experience at the weekend was ok but not fantastic. It didn't cease up multiple times like Continuata (hooray), but speed seemed to fluctate wildly between 120mbps and around 4mbps and the info graphic stopped responding once. It took around 2 hours to download 8gb, which isn't terrible - but way below what I'm getting via other devs (eg I downloaded 20gb from EW at the weekend in around 45 mins).

I did write the info in a support ticket and asked about the mic positions as well Jamwerks, but I think they both got overlooked with the other RT issue.

What I don't know is if the servers have actually changed with the new system, of if it is just a different front end, so to speak. The good news re the combi patches is that, I think, they should be small downloads as its just new nkis not sample content, so hopefully there won't be a huge draw on system resources.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

As always the best way to get these issues dealt with is to contact us direct as these are 99.9% of the time localised issues. Your computers and ISP is pulling stuff from the S3 server (same as before) so it is largely these (your system and ISP) that determines your DL speed. We can help with this and with stalls and corruptions but only direct. We are pulling stuff off the S3 every hour and can get DLs that last minutes for our smaller libs... But this is because we have optimised our system and ISP locally to get the best results. This is little to nothing to do with the speed of the Amazon S3 server.

I say this because airing your frustrations here will only lead to further frustrations whereas getting in touch direct should hopefully solve them fairly quickly (Easter Weekends aside!!).

Best wishes.

C.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 23, 2014)

british_bpm @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As always the best way to get these issues dealt with is to contact us direct as these are 99.9% of the time localised issues. Your computers and ISP is pulling stuff from the S3 server (same as before) so it is largely these (your system and ISP) that determines your DL speed. We can help with this and with stalls and corruptions but only direct. We are pulling stuff off the S3 every hour and can get DLs that last minutes for our smaller libs... But this is because we have optimised our system and ISP locally to get the best results. This is little to nothing to do with the speed of the Amazon S3 server.
> 
> ...



I'm sure most Spitfire customers would be interested in learning about the steps that can be taken on their own systems in order to optimize downloads, so perhaps, when time permits, you could post some general guidelines here?? One thing I've observed that we can't seem to change is the routing path between the Amazon server and the person downloading. My connection to my ISP is very fast, but then the route from the Amazon server to my ISP can be fairly direct or branch out around the world several times.  So in fact, the user can be doing everything 'right' and still have slow downloads. I've noticed too that sometimes a download will start and be very fast, but within a few minutes the speed has dropped considerably. My ISP provider swears that no throttling is taking place. Anyway, would be most interested in any tips that can be provided. Cheers.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 23, 2014)

playz123 @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> I'm sure most Spitfire customers would be interested in learning about the steps that can be taken on their own systems in order to optimize downloads, so perhaps, when time permits, you could post some general guidelines here?? One thing I've observed that we can't seem to change is the routing path between the Amazon server and the person downloading. My connection to my ISP is very fast, but then the route from the Amazon server to my ISP can be fairly direct or branch out around the world several times.  So in fact, the user can be doing everything 'right' and still have slow downloads. I've noticed too that sometimes a download will start and be very fast, but within a few minutes the speed has dropped considerably. My ISP provider swears that no throttling is taking place. Anyway, would be most interested in any tips that can be provided. Cheers.



+1 to that post and general tips - sounds like contacting direct if it's really playing up though.

We've had similar experiences, it seems. The difference with the SF downloader is that rather than starting fast and slowing to a crawl or freezing like Continuata did, it sorta ramps right up and slows right down seemingly at random, these huge fluctuations in speed (varies by a factor of about 30x).

I know some other devs use Amazon servers with manual downloads. I think I was getting between 10-12gb per hour with them, with this first try it was about 4gb per hour with the SF downloader. Still rather this than Continuata though, which I sort of had to keep monitoring and stop / starting.


----------



## thebob (Apr 23, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> I think I was getting between 10-12gb per hour with them, with this first try it was about 4gb per hour with the SF downloader. Still rather this than Continuata though, which I sort of had to keep monitoring and stop / starting.



very same experience regarding speed but also download comfort !



british_bpm @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> getting in touch direct should hopefully solve them fairly quickly (Easter Weekends aside!!).



not even ! I received Paul support/help before 8am on eastern sunday !


----------



## gpax (Apr 23, 2014)

Am I missing something, or does the new SF downloader only allow me to install within a structure on my main drive? I can't seem to direct this to my drive of choice. Moreover, the little search icon that appears has no way of knowing where I relocate the library once downloaded. 

G


----------



## playz123 (Apr 23, 2014)

gpax @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> Am I missing something, or does the new SF downloader only allow me to install within a structure on my main drive? I can't seem to direct this to my drive of choice. Moreover, the little search icon that appears has no way of knowing where I relocate the library once downloaded.
> 
> G



I found the same thing on my Mac Pro. There were options shown where I could supposedly choose where I wanted the download to go, but none of them worked. Guess it's part of the beta process, and hopefully will be fixed next time we need to use it.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 23, 2014)

Are you on a mac? Here for PC everything worked fine and I downloaded into the Folder "Albion" on my V:/ - drive 8) Means: I could choose what and where I wanted


----------



## otsoa (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello !

After update, I can not find the "light palette.nki" and "Legato Performance palette".
I have the 3 volumes of course.

http://onirike.free.fr/temp/FFsplit-2014-04-24_21-37-54.mp4


----------



## feck (Apr 24, 2014)

So is the short of things that for those of us who were early adopters of the whole Sable series, it is best to wait for May 1st for something to download that will properly homogenize the various sample sets automatically?


----------



## playz123 (Apr 24, 2014)

feck @ Thu Apr 24 said:


> So is the short of things that for those of us who were early adopters of the whole Sable series, it is best to wait for May 1st for something to download that will properly homogenize the various sample sets automatically?



Not really. You can still use everything as is right now PLUS prepare by setting up the new Sample folder structure as required, and then use the Sable 4 Main Mic Instruments right now. May 1 will bring all the Instruments in line, but you will still have to build the sample folder yourself, as described in Paul's video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axbB2g0uGaQ


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 25, 2014)

playz123 @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> feck @ Thu Apr 24 said:
> 
> 
> > So is the short of things that for those of us who were early adopters of the whole Sable series, it is best to wait for May 1st for something to download that will properly homogenize the various sample sets automatically?
> ...



Eek Frank, I'd advise against that for the next week - feck I think you're spot on. If you move the sample folders now, you'll lose all your references for your existing vols 1-3 nkis, and need to batch resave. Seems kinda pointless for a week.


----------



## feck (Apr 25, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> playz123 @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > feck @ Thu Apr 24 said:
> ...


That's kind of what I was thinking. It's nice to have something to look forward to trying out!


----------



## playz123 (Apr 25, 2014)

No, no, as I stated in a previous post, you don't move anything. You create the new structure and then COPY the samples to it, but leave the existing structure in place. Don't delete anything...as Paul recommends as well. Only add the Sable 4 main mic instruments to the new folder along with the copy of all your samples. Leave the old setup completely in place for now and use it as required. At no time has it been suggested that one eliminate the previous three main folder setup yet. Hope that is clearer?


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I moved all my Sable files into folders akin to how Spitfire showed us. I have left my nki's where they were and performed a batch resave on all Sable nki's. No bad side effects yet.

YMMV


----------



## aaronnt1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Is anyone still waiting on their Sable 4 links? I don't wish to email Spitfire again in case they are dealing with back-end issues, but I also don't want to have been forgotten! :D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 25, 2014)

playz123 @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> No, no, as I stated in a previous post, you don't move anything. You create the new structure and then COPY the samples to it, but leave the existing structure in place. Don't delete anything...as Paul recommends as well. Only add the Sable 4 main mic instruments to the new folder along with the copy of all your samples. Leave the old setup completely in place for now and use it as required. At no time has it been suggested that one eliminate the previous three main folder setup yet. Hope that is clearer?



Ah, gotya - thirsty on hard drive space though, of course.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 25, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> playz123 @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > No, no, as I stated in a previous post, you don't move anything. You create the new structure and then COPY the samples to it, but leave the existing structure in place. Don't delete anything...as Paul recommends as well. Only add the Sable 4 main mic instruments to the new folder along with the copy of all your samples. Leave the old setup completely in place for now and use it as required. At no time has it been suggested that one eliminate the previous three main folder setup yet. Hope that is clearer?
> ...



Oh, no question about that, Guy. Fortunately I have extra space on my "Spitfire" drive...just know I'm going to need it someday  so for a week it's not a problem. And I knew I was going to have create the folder structure and copy over samples sometime anyway.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Apr 25, 2014)

Click Sky Fade @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> Well I moved all my Sable files into folders akin to how Spitfire showed us. I have left my nki's where they were and performed a batch resave on all Sable nki's. No bad side effects yet.
> 
> YMMV



Spoke too soon :(


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 25, 2014)

aaronnt1 @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> Is anyone still waiting on their Sable 4 links? I don't wish to email Spitfire again in case they are dealing with back-end issues, but I also don't want to have been forgotten! :D



Please email us, everyone should have got links by now.

Best.

C.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Apr 27, 2014)

Just so I'm clear, the latest Sable 4 release does NOT include the legato patch Andy B is speaking of earlier where they are all together in one master legato patch? That is forthcoming at the beginning of May?

Mr A


----------



## Andy B (Apr 28, 2014)

Mr. Anxiety @ Mon Apr 28 said:


> Just so I'm clear, the latest Sable 4 release does NOT include the legato patch Andy B is speaking of earlier where they are all together in one master legato patch? That is forthcoming at the beginning of May?
> 
> Mr A



Yes, that's right and you need all four volumes of Sable to take full advantage of the Legato Performance Palette patches.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Apr 28, 2014)

british_bpm @ Sat 26 Apr said:


> aaronnt1 @ Fri Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone still waiting on their Sable 4 links? I don't wish to email Spitfire again in case they are dealing with back-end issues, but I also don't want to have been forgotten! :D
> ...



All downloaded now thanks! Just one thing, the download still came with the old nkr file, luckily I come on here regularly so knew there was a hotfix.

Cheers, sounding great!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Apr 28, 2014)

Andy B @ 28th April said:


> Mr. Anxiety @ Mon Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Just so I'm clear, the latest Sable 4 release does NOT include the legato patch Andy B is speaking of earlier where they are all together in one master legato patch? That is forthcoming at the beginning of May?
> ...



What I don't really understand is wether the upcoming update will include fast&runs legato samples for vlns 2-vlas or these are about to come in september
Thanx


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 28, 2014)

It will indeed.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Apr 30, 2014)

In the new Library Manager usage video, you pointed to the highest level global Spitfire folder which contained the Harpsichord and BML Sable subfolders under it and it found the correct subfolder to install the harpsichord updates to. Is this the correct way to do it? Is it the only way? Could you also have pointed directly to the Harpsichord folder?


----------



## feck (Apr 30, 2014)

I can only speak for myself, but after watching the last video I still am not sure exactly what do to with all of the files I find inside my current Sable folders. Paul, can you please confirm that once everything goes out on May 1st (I believe I remember that being the date) there will be a clear tutorial or written description on what to do with everything those of us full Sable owners have in our folders?


----------



## playz123 (Apr 30, 2014)

feck @ Wed Apr 30 said:


> I can only speak for myself, but after watching the last video I still am not sure exactly what do to with all of the files I find inside my current Sable folders. Paul, can you please confirm that once everything goes out on May 1st (I believe I remember that being the date) there will be a clear tutorial or written description on what to do with everything those of us full Sable owners have in our folders?



All that's really required is that you create a new single master folder (as per the video), and then a new Samples folder structure (as per the video) then copy over all the samples from each of the three previous Sample folders to the correct locations in the new structure (as per the video). After that, to the new master folder, you paste in the new nkr file that was supplied and then add the new "Instruments" that will be provided plus the ones from the last e-mail. You can also add a Documents subfolder for manuals etc. if you like. Once everything in the new main folder is installed and working, you can decide what you wish to do with the old folders and their contents. 
Really the only tedious part is creating all the new sub folders in the new Samples folder and then copying over the previous samples (again, as per the video). If an image of the folder structure for the new Master folder was provided here, would that help??


----------



## geronimo (May 1, 2014)

What I can't understand is when you only has some volume Sable and not others: what if it only has Sable 1 and 2 or Sable 3 + Sable 4, for example . :oops: 
Sorry for my naivety but we all afraid of making a mistake !

Should explain the purpose of the group and file; if I understand it, is to allow loading of common patches for using different textures of each Volume of Sable and Legato patches if we have all Sable Volumes .


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 1, 2014)

geronimo @ Thu May 01 said:


> What I can't understand is when you only has some volume Sable and not others: what if it only has Sable 1 and 2 or Sable 3 + Sable 4, for example . :oops:
> Sorry for my naivety but we all afraid of making a mistake !
> 
> Should explain the purpose of the group and file; if I understand it, is to allow loading of common patches for using different textures of each Volume of Sable and Legato patches if we have all Sable Volumes .



There are combination patches based on the volumes you have and they will become available when the update is live - they all take from the same sample pool thus need the folders arranging appropriately to allow them to work properly.

Bottom line: Arrange folders appropriately, update > everything else will fall in to place.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 1, 2014)

exactly.

I'm doing another video to show the update process shortly, before we start sending out the actual updates, but first prep the samples as per my previous video, and then simply apply the update to that new master folder.

And yes - you select the folder ABOVE the actual library folder -- I'll make that clear as well. Its a Library Manager fix for a future version that it will intelligently check that you have selected the folder you mean to!

But for now, you should not select the actual library folder, but the folder that CONTAINS the library folder.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 1, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu May 01 said:


> And yes - you select the folder ABOVE the actual library folder -- I'll make that clear as well. Its a Library Manager fix for a future version that it will intelligently check that you have selected the folder you mean to!
> 
> But for now, you should not select the actual library folder, but the folder that CONTAINS the library folder.



Thank you Paul. Another question. Does the manager download RAR files to the drive and then extract them or does it download the individual files? Here's why the question. Do you need double the update size available on your disk to update? In other words, if the update is 14 GB, do you need 28 GB free on your disk or only 14 GB free?


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 1, 2014)

playz123 @ Thu 01 May said:


> feck @ Wed Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I can only speak for myself, but after watching the last video I still am not sure exactly what do to with all of the files I find inside my current Sable folders. Paul, can you please confirm that once everything goes out on May 1st (I believe I remember that being the date) there will be a clear tutorial or written description on what to do with everything those of us full Sable owners have in our folders?
> ...



I am also a bit confused, I mean what happens to all the other folders in the current structure like the Economical Brushes, Individual Brushes like the ones highlighted in my picture? And what happens to all the nki files in those folders, should I delete them?
Also, what new nkr files do you mean? Currently I have nkr files for Sable 1,2,3 & a FULL one which came with Sable 4? Do I copy them all over and to where - because in Paul's video, I couldn't see any nkr files in that new folder structure anywhere?
In fact, shouldn't there be a new master Instruments folder? :?


----------



## Synesthesia (May 1, 2014)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Thu May 01 said:


> Synesthesia @ Thu May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > And yes - you select the folder ABOVE the actual library folder -- I'll make that clear as well. Its a Library Manager fix for a future version that it will intelligently check that you have selected the folder you mean to!
> ...



Thats correct - double the size required.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 1, 2014)

aaronnt1 @ Thu May 01 said:


> playz123 @ Thu 01 May said:
> 
> 
> > feck @ Wed Apr 30 said:
> ...



There will be a new youtube video explaining all this shortly!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 1, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu May 01 said:


> Thats correct - double the size required.



Thank you so much for answering my tickets to get my folder set up. The new video is perfect and clear as to what to do. Install of Volume 1 Main Mics went flawlessly. It was fast and simple. Again I appreciate you helping me understand what was about to happen. 

Also thanks for doing all of the complicated programming to make it so simple to update. I am a programmer but it still took me time to realize that you are simplifying the user experience. I do that every day and know how complex that is behind the scenes.

Bravo and well done to Spitfire! I am impressed with this new update system.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu May 01 said:


> There will be a new youtube video explaining all this shortly!



...and here it is - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFqMA4yGCuU

So in the video, Paul says that this week will be the main mics, with the others coming in subsequent weeks.

It mostly looks clear to me, but I have a few open questions to the good people at SF that I guess might be shared by some other folks...

1 - Existing projects. In the video, you say that creating a legacy folder with the older nki / nkr patches within the new folder structure is the way to go (having previously moved the samples into the new structure). Presuming that means that for template users, we can repoint our old templates to the new location for the samples / nkr files and save as working archive versions?

2 - Samples. Looks like there's some updated samples in the downloads, will these just overwrite certain original files in the sample folder?

3 - Vol 4 stereo mixes / alt mics. Will there be a little extra wait on full integration for vol 4, since only main mics are currently released?

Thanks to all at SF, it's going to be a think of beauty to have everything all brought together.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 1, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu May 01 said:


> Synesthesia @ Thu May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > There will be a new youtube video explaining all this shortly!
> ...



Good questions all Guy. I'll wait for Paul or Christian to answer but I'll guess that any samples redone will overwrite. That is easy to do in programming and of course 2 files with the same name cannot exist, so they have to do this.

I wonder, on the factory NKI files, if they delete the old ones and leave us with the new ones for the modern interface. That might break some old compositions. I don't tweak that much so it has never been a problem for me to just read the new NKI to an existing piece of music.

If you are a big time tweaker, you should be saving your tweaks as "Old NKI Filename_This music I am working On.NKI" Those they could not erase with the installer and as long as the old resource file (NKR) which contains the GUI is still there, you songs would work. I am sure they will not delete them. They harm nothing if unused by new NKI files.

Of course with this new folder structure, you can't get past batch resave. I did it with no issues once I made the new structure. Everything has worked these last days before the update.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 1, 2014)

OK, here are the folder changes after updating volumes 1 - 3.

First NKI in root of Violin 1 (old ones there plus new ones. Some old ones have new date):

Full Size: http://www.raymcginnis.net/Post/SableChanges1FS.jpg






Next NKR Files (only date changed after update):

Full Size: http://www.raymcginnis.net/Post/SableResourcesFS.jpg






I guess I should have went vertical on the screenshots. Try full size links to see details. Basically in the instruments folder, it left old ones and wrote new ones and also wrote replacements on top of the old ones that changed. I am sure that it did the same for samples. Typical update, but much complex code to do it in the background.


----------



## geronimo (May 1, 2014)

Can we update without making the new Sable Folder ?


----------



## jumpenguin (May 1, 2014)

Last two hours, the Library Manager is giving me endless "Download interrupted." loops. My internet connection is intact. How can I end this loops? Is this okay to quit Library Manager and restart or does it mess up my sample folder?


----------



## TSU (May 1, 2014)

It's really simple:
1 - download all 4 updates in one folder.
2 - place combined* 'Samples main mics' folder from Volume 1,2,3,4 into 'samples' folder within update folder.
3 - Done. You have fully functional library. No re-save needed.

*Paul has made video about how to combine samples from all volumes in one samples folder.

You can always make a copy of your current structure in case of a mistake.
But I can't imagine how it can be... there is no need to overwrite anything.
So if you place something in a wrong place, just make a re-save and new patches will be work perfectly anyway.

Just playing with the new violas combined performance legato patch... and I am speechless. I feel like I am playing with totally new library. You can play whatever you want - it sounds great!

Molto vibrato fully integrated and works with legato transitions just wonderful. Totally new expression possibilities and feel. With the new articulations from Volume 4 this is the most versatile library I ever knew...

Now Sable are standardized, so there is absolutely no any confusion about articulations. Everything very transparent. Also all celli release samples was fixed as well as the measured tremolo patches. I just start testing... so this is only beginning I think.

Thank you guys! This is outstanding instrument and I am very happy that I invested in it and as the all other instruments from Spitfire.


----------



## scientist (May 1, 2014)

anyone else only get a partial update? i received notice for volume 4 but not 1-3. i've already made the folder adjustments, so without my 1-3 updates i'm left with a bit of a mess on my hard drive.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 2, 2014)

scientist @ Fri May 02 said:


> anyone else only get a partial update? i received notice for volume 4 but not 1-3. i've already made the folder adjustments, so without my 1-3 updates i'm left with a bit of a mess on my hard drive.



*my original answer here wrong - bleary-eyed morning post so deleted*


----------



## Synesthesia (May 2, 2014)

Glad you are all enjoying the hard work so far!

In some cases Vol 4 main mics may appear before the rest of your updates. Don't worry - they are all coming.

No-one should have the stereo mixes yet for Vol 4 as I haven't created that downloadable in the back end...?


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 2, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Fri May 02 said:


> No-one should have the stereo mixes yet for Vol 4 as I haven't created that downloadable in the back end...?



Quite right, apologies I've just deleted that post, just had breakfast of scrambled brain. I asked a few open questions on the previous page, one of which was would there be a little extra delay for getting vol4 stereo mics integrated into vol 1-3?


----------



## thebob (May 2, 2014)

jumpenguin @ Thu May 01 said:


> Last two hours, the Library Manager is giving me endless "Download interrupted." loops. My internet connection is intact. How can I end this loops? Is this okay to quit Library Manager and restart or does it mess up my sample folder?



same here, can't make it work


----------



## playz123 (May 2, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu May 01 said:


> Glad you are all enjoying the hard work so far!
> 
> In some cases Vol 4 main mics may appear before the rest of your updates. Don't worry - they are all coming.
> 
> No-one should have the stereo mixes yet for Vol 4 as I haven't created that downloadable in the back end...?



Ah, that answers my question then since I received the Volume 4 notice, but nothing yet for the rest. It appeared to be the same message received mid April, but I assume this new one for volume 4 contains some improvements or something.


----------



## jumpenguin (May 2, 2014)

Stanley from Spitfire Support replied to my ticket in very timely and professional manner as they always do. Updating the Library Manager was all I needed. I didn't even know they already released the newer LM.

I received updates for vol.1 & vol.4 and successfully installed both. Can't wait for receiving ones for vol.2 & 3! Thank you for wonderful update & support!


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 2, 2014)

Just so I understand this right, the updates come as four separate downloads? And it looks like there are probably some new samples for the older volumes? So far just the volume 4 has showed up and trying to batch resave came up missing samples, I guess I'll need to wait for the other three for it to all find everything.


----------



## thebob (May 2, 2014)

jumpenguin @ Fri May 02 said:


> Stanley from Spitfire Support replied to my ticket in very timely and professional manner as they always do. Updating the Library Manager was all I needed. I didn't even know they already released the newer LM.



mmh, this is why working all night isn't that good : I thought I would download the latest link they provided (for this reason). once in my folder I thought, very shortly after, I already forgot why I did this and thought "oh, I already have it, let's take the old one" :roll: 

thanx for the tip / reminder


----------



## Jonathan Howe (May 2, 2014)

Quick question about the update:

I can't find the Slider to control vibrato on the Cello Core Pallete (Vol 1 + 3).
It's there on the Violins I. Did you forget to include it?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 2, 2014)

TodayIWill @ Fri May 02 said:


> Quick question about the update:
> 
> I can't find the Slider to control vibrato on the Cello Core Pallete (Vol 1 + 3).
> It's there on the Violins I. Did you forget to include it?
> ...



Better to send a support ticket


----------



## The Darris (May 2, 2014)

Support ticket has already been sent but I have a question for other users to know whether this is my end or across the library.

Have you tested the sustain pedal with any long articulations? When I hold the pedal down and release the keyboard note, I get an immediate cutoff without a release trigger and zero sustain functionality. This has been tested on all long articulations in the newest update, previous 'legacy' versions work fine.

Another issue I have is with the Cello Legato Performance of the Runs articulation not creating any sound whatsoever when I play at the speed it should be triggering. The Articulation gets highlighted in the GUI as if it is being triggered but zero samples are being play. The single Runs articulation works as advertised. 

Again, I understand that when you have a library of this size and number of playable instruments available, issues will exist. I know the SF team works hard to get any hotfix out they can before a new mega update. 

Other than those issues, again ticket is sent, I am really enjoying the new script features. I can't wait to get this working all around so I can implement this into my template. Well done Spitfire!!


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 2, 2014)

The Darris @ Fri May 02 said:


> Support ticket has already been sent but I have a question for other users to know whether this is my end or across the library.
> 
> Have you tested the sustain pedal with any long articulations? When I hold the pedal down and release the keyboard note, I get an immediate cutoff without a release trigger and zero sustain functionality. This has been tested on all long articulations in the newest update, previous 'legacy' versions work fine.
> 
> ...



Not at my PC atm but to fix this:

For pedal: Instrument options > controller or something > pedal = change to controller + CC

You'll then get full functionality and the releases back


----------



## geronimo (May 2, 2014)

blakerobinson @ Fri 02 May said:


> If you wanted to have a play with the updates you've downloaded and you've prepared the samples (ala https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axbB2g0uGaQ (Paul's video)) you should still be able to open them (excluding combination patches for volumes you've not yet updated). You'll want to wait till you have all 4 volume updates though before batch saving the entire Instruments folder.



Is it really necessary to péparer additional Volume (BML Sand Spitfire library) when only two volumes 3 and 4 of Sable ?
I still don't understand the principle and how this is achieved despite the videos.
It's mainly the language barrier that is troublesome to understand: you are in your "garden" in Spitfire Audio's team while we are not prepared.
So it seems simple to some people but not for others like me, sorry.
So I see the updates occur via the Library Manager but don't perform because I don't understand the maneuver. I must not be an isolated case.


----------



## The Darris (May 2, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Fri May 02 said:


> Not at my PC atm but to fix this:
> 
> For pedal: Instrument options > controller or something > pedal = change to controller + CC
> 
> You'll then get full functionality and the releases back



Thanks, this does work but it doesn't automatically save to the instrument, nor does it bring functionality back to the whole library. Is there a way to do that without have to go into the hundreds of instruments and single-handily selecting this option? Seems a little too tedious.


----------



## scarred bunny (May 2, 2014)

The Darris @ Fri May 02 said:


> Another issue I have is with the Cello Legato Performance of the Runs articulation not creating any sound whatsoever when I play at the speed it should be triggering. The Articulation gets highlighted in the GUI as if it is being triggered but zero samples are being play. The single Runs articulation works as advertised.



I saw this too. For me, the problem seems to have disappeared after disabling/re-enabling the (tree) mic position to reload the samples. So... try that, maybe, and see if it does anything.


----------



## playz123 (May 2, 2014)

geronimo @ Fri May 02 said:


> blakerobinson @ Fri 02 May said:
> 
> 
> > If you wanted to have a play with the updates you've downloaded and you've prepared the samples (ala https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axbB2g0uGaQ (Paul's video)) you should still be able to open them (excluding combination patches for volumes you've not yet updated). You'll want to wait till you have all 4 volume updates though before batch saving the entire Instruments folder.
> ...



My suggestion is to simply go ahead a create the folder structure Paul has recommended and copy over the Samples you do have to the appropriate folders, as per the video...even if you only have a few volumes. Then download and let the downloader install the Volume 4 update and the Main mic files. All that will happen is that you won't have access to some of the patches because you don't have the samples. There are many people who don't own all the volumes.


----------



## milesito (May 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

Dumb question on combining folders for Sable 1-4… I understand creating the Spitfire BML master folder…and I understand the instrument breakdown within the mic break down. What do I do with the old "instrument" folder containing .nki files?

More specifically, If we look at the original version 1.1 main mic folder for Violin 2, under instruments main mics, violins 2, other brushes, we have V2-Albion I Overlay, V2 - Albion II Overlay, etc….should we copy these into the other brushes filer under instruments in our NEW Spitfire BML SAble library (version 1.2) folder structure? There are many differences…

Thanks!


----------



## playz123 (May 2, 2014)

milesito @ Fri May 02 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Dumb question on combining folders for Sable 1-4… I understand creating the Spitfire BML master folder…and I understand the instrument breakdown within the mic break down. What do I do with the old "instrument" folder containing .nki files?



? Do you mean the Instrument folder that was created in the new Master folder a few weeks ago (it will be updated via the download) or old Instrument folders in previous volumes? If it's the latter, then I'd just leave all the old structure in place for now, especially if you want to use mix mics etc. Some people don't have room for all the old stuff plus the new folder contents, but for now I'm leaving mine in place until all mic positions are updated in the new volume.


----------



## milesito (May 2, 2014)

Thanks, Frank! I will keep the current structure in place…I transferred all of my samples into the new folder so there really is no redundancy in storage space…only that I will need to re-map where it searches for samples for now. Thanks for the quick feedback!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 2, 2014)

Hi there,I wave all sable 1.2 on my hd and was checkin' the updates,but i can't seem to find a performance legato patch that has bow-change for viola-actually the legato performance patch 2+3+4 has an empty detache slot where others have bow change(have I done something wrong?)


----------



## peksi (May 2, 2014)

Took a quick look and the updated instruments seem to work beautifully (sounded better too?). This update is definately another leap forward.

Thanks SF guys (and gals).


----------



## feck (May 3, 2014)

So I got everything moved and working properly - I will echo some others here and say that this feels like a whole new instrument. Just plain fantastic. Yet another in a long line of kickass products, guys. Thanks! =o


----------



## geronimo (May 3, 2014)

@ amorphosynthesis .



Andy B @ Mon 28 Apr said:


> Yes, that's right and you need all four volumes of Sable to take full advantage of the Legato Performance Palette patches.


----------



## fratveno (May 3, 2014)

amorphosynthesis @ Sat May 03 said:


> Hi there,I wave all sable 1.2 on my hd and was checkin' the updates,but i can't seem to find a performance legato patch that has bow-change for viola-actually the legato performance patch 2+3+4 has an empty detache slot where others have bow change(have I done something wrong?)



same problem here...


----------



## clockwiser (May 3, 2014)

I bought Sable 3A when it first released, but still haven't received the sable 4 links. I did email them 12 days ago, and emailed them again a few times till now, but still haven't heard back. What should I do? I understand they have a lot of requests and questions, but nearly 2 weeks is a bit longer than usual.

I used the [email protected] and their [email protected] email


----------



## The Darris (May 3, 2014)

clockwiser @ Sat May 03 said:


> What should I do?



You should patiently wait because their support line is probably backed up with emails and they just haven't gotten to your's yet.


----------



## playz123 (May 3, 2014)

clockwiser @ Sat May 03 said:


> I bought Sable 3A when it first released, but still haven't received the sable 4 links. I did email them 12 days ago, and emailed them again a few times till now, but still haven't heard back. What should I do? I understand they have a lot of requests and questions, but nearly 2 weeks is a bit longer than usual.
> 
> I used the [email protected] and their [email protected] email



And I suggest you have been patient.  Something very wrong there. They are busy, but you should have heard back in a day or two. Have you changed email addresses, or is there a chance replies are being treated as spam and you aren't getting them? Anything you can think of? My last request a few days ago was answered within 24 hours, and I know they wouldn't intentionally ignore you. Hopefully they may see your post here.


----------



## gpax (May 3, 2014)

Might I kindly suggest that the rollout of each volume separately is part of what is generating needless confusion for some? 

I think once the entire package is in hand, then Paul’s video will make more sense. To date, I’ve only received two versions of Volume 4, in short order. Others are now speaking as if everything is in place and they are working with the new 1.2 main mics across all volumes. 

Greg


----------



## geronimo (May 3, 2014)

The Library Manager does not detect the external HD Firewire 800 connected to a MacPro .


----------



## playz123 (May 3, 2014)

geronimo @ Sat May 03 said:


> The Library Manager does not detect the external HD Firewire 800 connected to a MacPro .



Very strange. It sees all the drives connected to my Mac Pro and if your drives are showing up in Finder normally, the DLM should see them as well. Are you using the "Choose" option in the Manager so you can see all your drives??


----------



## geronimo (May 3, 2014)

Anyway, I have the same clues that jumpenguin : So, downloading never ends!







How did you go, jumpenguin ?

*EDIT*: need update by reloading the Library Manager Application from the Spitfire official website.
By cons, Library Manager is currently installing the update but where ? Because I could never tell him the destination where the HD containing bookstores Sand ! :oops:


----------



## fbuerger (May 3, 2014)

Hey geronimo,

i had the same never ending download.

To solve that i had downloaded the actual Spitfire Audio Library Manager version 1.7.8 from there homepage. 
After running this, all problems gone. I hope that is helping.

Frank


----------



## geronimo (May 3, 2014)

fbuerger @ Sat 03 May said:


> After running this, all problems gone. I hope that is helping.



Yes Frank and after (Sable 4), this new version of Library Manager will perhaps see the hard drive containing the libraries Sand connected Firewire 800 .


----------



## geronimo (May 3, 2014)

Well, I managed to tell him the good hard drive with the "Choose" function and Library Manager installed Sable 4 me in the folder I had previously made with the sample.
But where do I have to put the instruments of each Class (a_Violins 1 & b-2 Violins, etc ...) ?
Because these files already exist with the installation of a previous volume.
, I'm still lost.


----------



## scientist (May 3, 2014)

gpax @ Sat May 03 said:


> Might I kindly suggest that the rollout of each volume separately is part of what is generating needless confusion for some?
> 
> I think once the entire package is in hand, then Paul’s video will make more sense. To date, I’ve only received two versions of Volume 4, in short order. Others are now speaking as if everything is in place and they are working with the new 1.2 main mics across all volumes.
> 
> Greg



i gotta agree. for the rollout of a new update system - parts of which need the user to make manual changes to file structure in order for things to work properly - this wasn't the best idea. i received vol. 4 update 3 days ago and am still waiting for the other three.


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 3, 2014)

For you other cubase users:

You'll need to change your root keys or change the keyswitches probably since I have mine offset to b-2, but it's all there for you guys 

Full expression maps for all instruments


----------



## gpax (May 3, 2014)

scientist @ Sat May 03 said:


> gpax @ Sat May 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Might I kindly suggest that the rollout of each volume separately is part of what is generating needless confusion for some?
> ...


I hope my comments were not construed as criticism, given the hard work that SF has put into this. But you understand where I'm coming from.

In hindsight, the creation of the new Master Sable folder now makes sense. But as there was no actual 1.2 content at the time of the initial Sable 4 release, and as that was already being designated to a Master Folder, I'm afraid I viewed Paul's video more cryptically at the time as well; it was asking me to anticipate (and envisage) something I did not have in hand. Given the Sable 4 1.2 update I since received, the video is now more pertinent. 

And the fact that the rollout isn't reaching everyone at the same time has perhaps exacerbated some confusion as well, with the good intentions of others showing where to place things that some don't have yet. Blake's post made the obscure more clear - I only realized today that each volume will be downloaded (processed) separately. Though Paul mentions this, I did not quite get the emphasis that the different volumes would be released to different users at different times. 

I've still got a potential mess to sort out in terms of the way I've split up Sable volumes, but today I got my master folder created and Sable 4 1.2 running. In a week we'll all be sharing the euphoria (hopefully), and will be well-versed in the new download system.

Edited to clarify a couple of points.


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 3, 2014)

Personally I just have to give another hats off to the spitfire team, haven't had any troubles with it and it's an absolute delight to use!

Bravo


----------



## geronimo (May 3, 2014)

Yes, congratulations for this update: having only Volumes 3 and 4 of Sable, the Combination patches make you want to acquire other Sable volumes that I miss (1 & 2).

Will we be entitled to a similar organization for the three Albion volumes (Albion, Lœgria & Iceni). This is the first time I see a KONTAKT script last as long in innovation and sustainability .


----------



## The Darris (May 3, 2014)

geronimo @ Sat May 03 said:


> Will we be entitled to a similar organization for the three Albion volumes (Albion, Lœgria & Iceni). This is the first time I see a KONTAKT script last as long in innovation and sustainability .



Probably won't as those are Kontakt Player libraries. The fact that you need the Full version of Kontakt for Sable, allows the devs to do stuff like this more easily with niche libraries like this.


----------



## TSU (May 4, 2014)

amorphosynthesis @ 5.3.2014 said:


> Hi there,I wave all sable 1.2 on my hd and was checkin' the updates,but i can't seem to find a performance legato patch that has bow-change for viola-actually the legato performance patch 2+3+4 has an empty detache slot where others have bow change(have I done something wrong?)



There is no bowed transitions samples for violas in any volume or update for now.


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 5, 2014)

Hi! How long take Spitfire team to answer support tickets?
Any experience? 
Thanks


----------



## Click Sky Fade (May 5, 2014)

jgarciaserra @ Mon May 05 said:


> Hi! How long take Spitfire team to answer support tickets?
> Any experience?
> Thanks



I believe it's 48 hours but typically it's a lot quicker than that.


----------



## Graham Keitch (May 5, 2014)

Today is a national holiday in the UK (May Day). I'm not saying the SF team are dancing around the maypole - but who knows? :wink: 

Graham


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 5, 2014)

Ok Thanks for the info.


----------



## The Darris (May 5, 2014)

jgarciaserra @ Mon May 05 said:


> Hi! How long take Spitfire team to answer support tickets?
> Any experience?
> Thanks



A while when the release any huge update as well as new content. Given that they are also working with a new Library Management system and how they handle tickets, there is bound to be longer wait times. 

I do know that they are aware of a few bugs and issues with Sable 1.2 that should be having a hotfix out this week or next, but that is an unofficial estimate on my part. Hang in there everyone. They are working their arses off.


----------



## dhlkid (May 5, 2014)

Great update!!!

So, what's next for May this month? Mural Vol 2? I think most of us waiting for Trumpet Corps.


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 6, 2014)

My problem is very easy to solve. I only need to reset some downloads from the manager. :?


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 6, 2014)

dhlkid @ Tue May 06 said:


> Great update!!!
> 
> So, what's next for May this month? Mural Vol 2? I think most of us waiting for Trumpet Corps.



Ha! Love the idea of the SF guys lying prostrate on the floor having had 4 hours sleep in a week with a mountain still ahead of them, then reading this post


----------



## windshore (May 6, 2014)

Sorry all, I think this was covered somewhere but I started downloading the update to the wrong folder. (Caught too late that it has to point to the parent folder of the Sable master.)

How do I point the downloader to the correct folder? It keeps wanting to download to the wrong place and I see no way to reset where it points...?!!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (May 6, 2014)

dhlkid @ Tue May 06 said:


> Great update!!!
> 
> So, what's next for May this month? Mural Vol 2? I think most of us waiting for Trumpet Corps.



Haha! You're sort of spot on. When they announced Mural 2 today I thought "Cool! .... but the trumpets..."

The Spitfire guys are wonderful and while I literally can't wait to get my hands on the other BML releases (trumpets, reeds, low woods, low reeds especially), I'm just thankful that they're releasing them this year.


----------



## dhlkid (May 6, 2014)

noxtenebrae17 @ Wed May 07 said:


> dhlkid @ Tue May 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Great update!!!
> ...



I was blind guessing. I thought Mural 2 wont be release until later this year because Mural 1 just released not long ago. I am a bit disappointed when found out it's not Trumpet Corps or Reed release this month.Oh well…


----------



## playz123 (May 6, 2014)

windshore @ Tue May 06 said:


> Sorry all, I think this was covered somewhere but I started downloading the update to the wrong folder. (Caught too late that it has to point to the parent folder of the Sable master.)
> 
> How do I point the downloader to the correct folder? It keeps wanting to download to the wrong place and I see no way to reset where it points...?!!



The downloader will show a default location. Click on that and select "Choose". That brings up your browser where you can then choose the correct drive or location.


----------



## windshore (May 6, 2014)

playz123 @ 5/6/2014 said:


> The downloader will show a default location. Click on that and select "Choose". That brings up your browser where you can then choose the correct drive or location.



It only does that the first time. When I hit pause, quit and restarted, that dialogue did not come up and hasn't since. I even tried deleting the pref file....


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 6, 2014)

Any PC users getting the update 1.2 to download, but the zip files do not install. They seem to be in their appropriate places, but I thought the downloader installs the files in the correct folders.

So, do I just unzip them, or is that not going to be correct?

Thanks,

Mr A

BTW - I downloaded the most recent Download manager from the Website. No version numbers anywhere to verify which one is current though.


----------



## feck (May 6, 2014)

Constantly getting "download interrupted" messages for the last several hours. All 3 downloads made it to 99% after restarting the app a dozen or so times and now just keep cycling that message over and over.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 6, 2014)

I have my main mics links now, but I think I'll just wait till the stereo mixes are out. In the video they kinda suggested that these would follow the week after the main mics, but it was a little vague. I asked in a support ticket but they kinda skipped over it, and I just don't want to send another one cos it sounds like its all kicking off over there. They must be gluttons for punishment - can't believe they're releasing Mural vol2 as well.

Does anyone else know for sure if the Sable stereo mixes are planned for next week (and what the status with the stereo mixes for vol 4 is?)


----------



## 667 (May 6, 2014)

I've found on more than one occasions these downloaders freak out if your disk space becomes full during part of the process. Generally they fail to give an error message indicating that this is the problem. So, double check you have enough room to download and extract the files.


----------



## feck (May 6, 2014)

667 @ Tue May 06 said:


> I've found on more than one occasions these downloaders freak out if your disk space becomes full during part of the process. Generally they fail to give an error message indicating that this is the problem. So, double check you have enough room to download and extract the files.


Thanks for the suggestion - 300GB free on the disk, so it can't be that. I will just let it sit for several more hours and see if it works itself out.


----------



## Saxer (May 6, 2014)

feck @ 6.5.2014 said:


> Constantly getting "download interrupted" messages for the last several hours. All 3 downloads made it to 99% after restarting the app a dozen or so times and now just keep cycling that message over and over.


same here... volume 2 is 45% and the others 99% done and interrupted since seven hours. 1.2 tb free disc space. probably hard times for busy servers  
i go to bed and will see what tomorrow brings.

*edit*
three hours later. i could watch vol 2 to complete download until '4 seconds left'. then again download interrupted all the time in all volumes. seems as if they are all afraid to finish their work.


----------



## scientist (May 6, 2014)

i was able to fix the hanging downloads by re-downloading the spitfire installer. might be worth a try?


----------



## feck (May 6, 2014)

scientist @ Tue May 06 said:


> i was able to fix the hanging downloads by re-downloading the spitfire installer. might be worth a try?


Yep, it's working here now. Thanks! :D
I combined everything successfully. Here is my question - I now have a ton of instrument options with the update instruments and previous instruments. Are there some of the 1st generation/earlier instruments we can DELETE now? Since many of the new instruments are combinations, if there are redundant earlier instruments we can ditch that would be helpful for housekeeping sake.


----------



## karmastudio (May 7, 2014)

Great update guys! loving it!

I hope i'm posting this in the right thread but I'm using UACC articulations and
I'm not sure if it's me or a bug but the legato performance patch for the double bass is "stucked" to value 0 instead of 20 and I can't seem to be able to change it...

Also it's seems that the latest update of sable doesn't use the same uacc values than albion or the flutes for exemple.
If I try to control the articulation change with the values I'm using for sable on albion it's not responding properly.

Can anyone confirm this?



Erwann


----------



## Enyak (May 8, 2014)

Only gave the update a very quick run last night, but it's looking very nice. One Q though: I thought Sable was going to be updated to the Mural codebase.

But I couldn't find the "Intensity" slider in the Vol1+3 Performance Legato patches.

Is that still going to be added?


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 9, 2014)

Ok need some help. So I got my Sable 1.2 update links and so first pointed the download manager just to the root drive where my master Sable folder now resides - I'm sure I read that that is where you have to point the downloader to - but then it went ahead and created another master Sable BML library folder on that drive! So I stopped download. Then I went onto Sable 2 1.2 update and this time directed the downloader to the Sable master folder that I spent a lot of time preparing last week. Now the damn thing has created another master BML folder within that master folder (see image). I was under the impression that after having spent all that time creating the master folder and copying everything over that the new updates will simply know where to direct the new stuff to. Do I really need to manually copy all the updates over as well - what about the new sample content, am I supposed to replace that manually?


----------



## geronimo (May 9, 2014)

Same with me; so I then manually transferred all being careful not to crush anything and trying to understand .
Few answers to my questions ! :? I managed anyway .


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 9, 2014)

geronimo @ Fri 09 May said:


> Same with me; so I then manually transferred all being careful not to crush anything and trying to understand .
> Few answers to my questions ! :? I managed anyway .



*Edit* My fault, I didn't point the downloader to the root _folder_ on the drive containing the master folder, only the root drive and then on my 2nd attempt the actual master folder - both wrong!


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 9, 2014)

So now that I have had the downloader download files to the wrong locations, I know how to copy over all the instrument .nki files but can anyone advise on what do I do with the new sample .nkx files? So the new samples for volume 2 are the Sable2_Main_V2_Spicc_ff.nkx (image) - where do I put it? There is an original Spicc FF folder in Samples but that is full of .ncw files...? 

I know it would be best to email support but I know they're super busy and probably won't hear back form them until next week so if anyone knows definitively where I should plonk that nkx file (and all the new Vol 1 ones as they were downloaded to an incorrect location)!! I'd be grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## andreasOL (May 9, 2014)

Hi

just move the whole sub-structure.

Now you have something like

/Sable BML library folder
/Sable BML library folder/Documentation
/Sable BML library folder/Instruments
/Sable BML library folder/Instruments/...
/Sable BML library folder/Samples
/Sable BML library folder/Samples/...
/Sable BML library folder/Sable BML library folder
/Sable BML library folder/Sable BML library folder/Documentation
/Sable BML library folder/Sable BML library folder/Instruments
/Sable BML library folder/Sable BML library folder/Instruments/...
/Sable BML library folder/Sable BML library folder/Samples
/Sable BML library folder/Sable BML library folder/Samples/...

You see the fractal  similarity of the top "/Sable BML library folder" and the "/Sable BML library folder/Sable BML library folder"?

Just move the lower "/Sable BML library folder" one level up and everything else merges with its counterparts. That's what would have happened if you had directed the downloader to the folder enclosing the top "/Sable BML library folder" folder.

Andreas


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 9, 2014)

Many thanks for that! I've actually already copied over all the nkr and nki files so it's just the new sample content I need to move over. So I can just copy over the nkx files to the (main mics) sample folder where there are a whole bunch of other nkx files and I don't need to worry about putting them in the older individual articulation folders? In other words, the new sample content doesn't overwrite anything, the old samples are still there just not used any more, the new update just points the engine to the new content instead of the old?


----------



## Enyak (May 9, 2014)

The Molto Vibrato sustains go together VERY well with the Legato transitions. Great work Spitfire! Fits like a glove. That alone is a significant usabilty update.

I've noticed a few missing Vibrato sliders in the Va patches though.


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 9, 2014)

I've only spent a very short time with the updated library but I've noticed some changes in sound between the previous version and this.

Listen to this audio file https://soundcloud.com/aaronnt1/sable-d ... es/s-CnaxK, there are three passes each played twice, once for the previous version and 2nd updated version.

1) Fast legato note. Notice how there is a nice attack to the first one but that attack is absent from the updated one. How do I get that accent back?

2) Fast legato passage. The second legato passage sounds less smooth to me than the first, it's quite subtle but noticeable. Tried adjusting sliders.

3) Legato tremolos. Notice how the second one has a very noticeable ramped attack whereas the first one just comes in naturally. How can I get rid of that ramped attack? I've tried adjusting the speed slider but this doesn't do anything?

Can anyone else reproduce these differences? 

Thanks.


----------



## andreasOL (May 9, 2014)

aaronnt1 @ Fri 09 May said:


> .. In other words, the new sample content doesn't overwrite anything, the old samples are still there just not used any more, the new update just points the engine to the new content instead of the old?



Well, if you overwrite something, the downloader would have done it, too. Check the names. I bet they are different. And, btw, if you move the folder on level up, the old folder contents is not destroyed...if that's what boggles you.

The downloader does only create/copy files, it does not work on a sub file level, i.e. it does not merge two nkx files into one or the like. That only NI can do . It's black boxes for everybody else...

And probably the old samples only complement what you have, it doesn't replace it and the old samples are still used.

Andreas


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 9, 2014)

andreasOL @ Fri 09 May said:


> aaronnt1 @ Fri 09 May said:
> 
> 
> > .. In other words, the new sample content doesn't overwrite anything, the old samples are still there just not used any more, the new update just points the engine to the new content instead of the old?
> ...



Thanks. What is confusing me is that there are no original nkx files (which the new sample content is being packaged as), only loads of separate ncw files. So it doesn't look like anything is being overwritten anyway with the new content, just added. The new content doesn't go into the same folders as the old content, which is made up of lots of separate articulations folders with loads of ncw files. I hope my new content works and gets loaded properly!


----------



## Justus (May 9, 2014)

Enyak @ Fri May 09 said:


> The Molto Vibrato sustains go together VERY well with the Legato transitions. Great work Spitfire! Fits like a glove. That alone is a significant usabilty update.
> 
> I've noticed a few missing Vibrato sliders in the Va patches though.




Yes, I wonder, why the Violin 1 Combination Brushes have Vibrato Controls but the rest don't.


----------



## Enyak (May 9, 2014)

I think all of the performance legato combination patches have vibrato control, but some of the regular sustain ones don't.

Anyway. I really love having MV for all patches and with Legato now. Va+VC MV, ah so nice.


----------



## lumcas (May 9, 2014)

Congrats to you guys, who have already succesfully updated! I'd like to use the updated library on my upcoming project, which should begin next week but I'm still waiting patiently for the links. Do you think I should contact support or keep waiting?


----------



## Synesthesia (May 9, 2014)

Hi Lumcas,

Your emails went out on Tuesday 6th, are you on the same email address?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## lumcas (May 9, 2014)

PM sent Paul, thank you very much for getting back to me.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 9, 2014)

I am one of the unlucky ones that got an error at the very end of the update 1.2 download for every volume 1-3, windows 7 PC. Support has not given me an answer yet, now the weekend has descended and I'm not sure if I'll get an answer till Monday. My jobs don't take the weekends off, unfortunately. Small vent there!

I just want to know what the folder structure should look like after the updated bits have been put in their proper places. A screenshot of the folder hierarchy would solve all of this for me so I can use this library. I have the unzipped files sitting in my master library folder I compiled, but I'm not sure I got everything and if anything goes someplace special. 

Mr A


----------



## Click Sky Fade (May 10, 2014)

Mr. Anxiety @ Sat May 10 said:


> I am one of the unlucky ones that got an error at the very end of the update 1.2 download for every volume 1-3, windows 7 PC. Support has not given me an answer yet, now the weekend has descended and I'm not sure if I'll get an answer till Monday. My jobs don't take the weekends off, unfortunately. Small vent there!
> 
> I just want to know what the folder structure should look like after the updated bits have been put in their proper places. A screenshot of the folder hierarchy would solve all of this for me so I can use this library. I have the unzipped files sitting in my master library folder I compiled, but I'm not sure I got everything and if anything goes someplace special.
> 
> Mr A





aaronnt1 @ Thu May 01 said:


> playz123 @ Thu 01 May said:
> 
> 
> > feck @ Wed Apr 30 said:
> ...



Woah there Mr. A. Calm your trousers. I cannot comment for the SF guys this weekend but it is known for them to work weekends too. I have included a post from within this thread displaying how the file hierarchy should look. Hope it helps.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 10, 2014)

Thanks Dave. As I said in my post, it's not the Samples folder that troubles me; I have that sorted out. It's what should've been downloaded from the update, a list of the rar files, so one can know if they received all of the files from a dl that had an error. Then, a final view of what the instruments folders should look like after the update has been applied. 

Mr A


----------



## Click Sky Fade (May 10, 2014)

Mr. Anxiety @ Sat May 10 said:


> Thanks Dave. As I said in my post, it's not the Samples folder that troubles me; I have that sorted out. It's what should've been downloaded from the update, a list of the rar files, so one can know if they received all of the files from a dl that had an error. Then, a final view of what the instruments folders should look like after the update has been applied.
> 
> Mr A



Note to self. Before replying to posts read them in their entirety. With the new downloader the files aren't downloaded as far files but a series of unknown file types (these may well be constructed into rars before the files are extracted).

Are you running the latest version of the downloader as others who have had issues have been successful with an up to date downloader. Unfortunately the website does not mention which version us available.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 10, 2014)

Dave, again, thanks for trying to help a guy out here.

I had laid out my whole situation on my support ticket to Spitfire a few days ago, so I apologize for not posting it here. I've come here for help in the event I could solve my situation ASAP, for I need to move forward on my new project.

I used the most recent downloader from Spitfire' s site, and yes, there is no way to know which version is which. Im on PC, Windows 7, and there has been issues on the PC side. I am a recipient of such issue. I got an error at the very end of the download process, so instead of my download files being opened and propagated via the downloader, I am left with a bunch of rar files in my main Spitfire master folder. 

As per my earlier post, I just want to verify if I have all of the files now, and where they should reside, since I have to manually upzip and point them wherever they need to go.

This is my mission at the moment.

Spitfire, I'm sorry to have to resort to coming here, but I need to get movin'

Mr A


----------



## playz123 (May 10, 2014)

Mr A.
I can't tell you the names of all the files the downloader downloads, because it erases some of them after the installation  but here's a screen shot of what you should see for the Instruments. Obviously I can't open all the sub folders and then post an image because it would never fit on the screen, but this picture should give you a good idea of what you should see after the download is completed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 10, 2014)

Thanks Frank, this totally helps.

Mr A


----------



## gpax (May 10, 2014)

Mr. Anxiety @ Sat May 10 said:


> Thanks Frank, this totally helps.
> 
> Mr A


It is helpful, but also very curious compared to what I ended up doing. 

I had a mess on my hands this week because of trying to merge my volumes of Sable that resided on two different drives (rather than trying to either copy or merge the new downloads into disparate locations). And, I made the mistake of directing the downloader so that I ended up with a new Sable BML folder nested inside the one I’d created when I received the 1.2 update for Sable 4, several days before the other three volumes.

Two things that stand out based on Frank's pic: While attempting to sort out my mess, I did not understand why there were redundantly named “Individual brushes folders” inside each of the main instrument folders, though it was clear there was some discretion about the nki patches inside: some were duplicate nki's, and some were different when I compared the two folders. This was compounded by the fact the duplicate BML master folder meant having four "Individual brushes" for each instrument. 

Second, I did not understand why an Individual brushes folder was a subset of the Combination brushes folder, as there are no combinations inside. So…I combined the content of each into the one Individual brushes folder that was not a subset. I think I even referenced frames from one of Paul's videos to guess what was correct, but can't recall which. 

And, at some point I also lost the COG patches for V1, and emailed Stanley who sent me those in a zip, though unlike what Frank is showing, he did not include any volume 4 COG patches. 

In the same email, I told Stanley that a master schema would, in fact, have saved me some grief as I went through the above process for all five instruments. He agreed, and said they’d post something so I could reference and double-check, much in the vein of what Frank has posted (thanks). 

Everything seems to work fine (and sounds fantastic), now, though I may have a more customized arrangement that a future download may freak out over, LOL, especially when the other mics are released. I think having a published picture or text of the structure - with every folder and instrument patch listed - is not unreasonable during the transition to the new download system and during subsequent updates (for Mural and everything else as well) as more than one of us has been confused, and the entire system is still very new. As I can no longer download rar files and move them accordingly, I'm at the mercy of this new process when trying to assimilate these great new updates. One misstep, and things become quite confusing. 

Greg


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 10, 2014)

Amen Greg! Confidence probably was too high for the new downloader, and not having a plan B, i.e. a flow chart or documentation for the new additions set quite a few of us adrift here.

Granted this is quite an undertaking and this speaks nothing of the quality of the library and it's new material, which I'm very excited about using when I get past the install.

Here's to this getting sorted out soon!

Mr A


----------



## matolen (May 11, 2014)

After spending a not-inconsiderable time organizing samples yesterday on a rainy afternoon, I was more or less successful...I'll take it  Great sounds!


----------



## playz123 (May 11, 2014)

It is understandable that this process has not gone smoothly for everyone, but I can offer assurances that, when done correctly, it works flawlessly. I suspect that if I had ended up with a mess or an improvised 'assembly', I might have been tempted to simply start again with a folder containing the samples and structure described in Paul's video and then request new downloads for the four Instrument files...this time directing the downloader as advised. That way, I wouldn't have to worry if my folder structure was now correct or if files were missing or duplicated etc. Since more downloads are to come in the future, I think I'd feel better starting out with everything done correctly, rather than being concerned that because my current structure isn't quite as it should be, there may therefore be further concerns in the future. It may actually take less time to redo things too, than trying to use an improvised structure...even if it 'works'.

One interesting thing. Yesterday I batch resaved the new Instrument folder and for some reason had to point it to the Samples folder for a few of the samples. Usually the process will find the Samples folder or the Samples it needs in that folder without prompting. Happily though, the Spitfire batch resave completed without crashing this time, so I guess Blake finally found the section of code that was, in the past, sometimes causing Kontakt to crash when resaving. The Spitfire libraries seemed to be the only ones that were doing that, so it's a treat this has now been eliminated. Thanks Blake!


----------



## gpax (May 11, 2014)

playz123 @ Sun May 11 said:


> It is understandable that this process has not gone smoothly for everyone, but I can offer assurances that, when done correctly, it works flawlessly. I suspect that if I had ended up with a mess or an improvised 'assembly', I might have been tempted to simply start again with a folder containing the samples and structure described in Paul's video and then request new downloads for the four Instrument files...this time directing the downloader as advised. That way, I wouldn't have to worry if my folder structure was now correct or if files were missing or duplicated etc. Since more downloads are to come in the future, I think I'd feel better starting out with everything done correctly, rather than being concerned that because my current structure isn't quite as it should be, there may therefore be further concerns in the future. It may actually take less time to redo things too, than trying to use an improvised structure...even if it 'works'.
> 
> One interesting thing. Yesterday I batch resaved the new Instrument folder and for some reason had to point it to the Samples folder for a few of the samples. Usually the process will find the Samples folder or the Samples it needs in that folder without prompting. Happily though, the Spitfire batch resave completed without crashing this time, so I guess Blake finally found the section of code that was, in the past, sometimes causing Kontakt to crash when resaving. The Spitfire libraries seemed to be the only ones that were doing that, so it's a treat this has now been eliminated. Thanks Blake!


I have to confess I feel a little embarrassed asking for hand-holding through this process, but in reality this is a major realignment in the way Spitfire now operates. 

The new downloader, along with the incredible Sable 1.2 update, simply does not take into account the various user configurations and structures, as Paul himself said in his video. You are wise about "starting over," which for me meant having to now put all Sable volumes onto one drive, whereas I'm old school in having my libraries distributed across multiple HD drives. In theory I didn't have to do this, but I know enough about the new downloader now to see how much easier this is going to be if I simply have one default location for everything at this point. 

In short, both the 1.2 update and the new downloader assume a central location, which for me involved rethinking Sable 2 that has been on a separate drive. In principle, you are correct at having a fresh start so that the subsequent downloads are all now smooth. But in reality, this is a departure from downloading things to a user specified directory, then copying to the desired locations, as has been the method since Albion 1. I'm not complaining as this is perhaps best all around, but this characterization of a smooth transition for all "if done right," is simply not accurate, be it through some misstep of my own, or that of a downloader which - when it was first released - did not even allow me to navigate properly. It's a beta downloader still. 

Greg


----------



## playz123 (May 11, 2014)

Actually the word I used was "correctly", but I simply meant if it was done using the approach described in the videos. There were indeed challenges, and not all of them were simply the fault of the end user. For example the latest downloader now works better than it did in the beginning, and Spitfire did mention it was still in the beta stage. And yes this is a somewhat different approach than we've been used to before, but the video clearly describes bringing the samples from the previous volumes, no matter where they were located previously, inside one Master folder. However, as for my own statements, no criticism of anyone or anything was implied at all. 

I can't help but think that while this compilation process is new, what we are really doing is putting things back into a format that we've always used previously. For example, for Spitfire Percussion, we normally don't have some of the samples on one drive and some on another, nor would most of us ever consider doing that. So really what this process does is put Sable back to a format used previously which then is not really 'new'.  I can also see the evolution. When they started releasing Sable they may not have been planning to combine everything some day.....or perhaps they did. In any case, in spite of the challenges this process brought, in the long run it should pay off, and I really like having everything together. Hope you feel the same way. It certainly is one powerful library now. Cheers.


----------



## gpax (May 11, 2014)

playz123 @ Sun May 11 said:


> Actually the word I used was "correctly", but I simply meant if it was done using the approach described in the videos. There were indeed challenges, and not all of them were simply the fault of the end user. For example the latest downloader now works better than it did in the beginning, and Spitfire did mention it was still in the beta stage. And yes this is a somewhat different approach than we've been used to before, but the video clearly describes bringing the samples from the previous volumes, no matter where they were located previously, inside one Master folder. However, as for my own statements, no criticism of anyone or anything was implied at all. .


You, of all persons are not someone I take offense from, or would want to offend here. I value your input and expertise. And a BIG apology in misquoting you, as I cannot stand when that is done to me!

But you seem to understand my point that Spitfire themselves have (has) anticipated bumps during this transition, and this is not a minor thing for either them or their users, even as this has gone smoothly for some (most?). You get my point how the new system now requires downloading and structuring things through a different mindset. Yes, Paul's video is clear, but I realized watching (and pausing select frames to study his truncated structure), even a straight-forward Master folder (which now makes perfect sense) involved my having to rethink multiple drives, nevertheless. Ironically, I contacted Christian way back when Sable 2 was first released, bringing up the very prospect of future problems when having Sable volumes on different drives; clearly the new system wasn't even part of that discussion at the time. 

There were just a lot of variables for me in short order, beginning with a 1.2 update for Sable 4 several days before the rest of the volumes, and so forth. 

While I make the case for a flow chart to figure it all out, your prior post about requesting all volumes and re-downloading or starting fresh would go further in eliminating problems for users trying to assemble things themselves, though I'm guessing Spitfire is hoping not to regenerate additional downloads this way.

I am finding the latest downloader to be more stable, btw. 


Greg


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 11, 2014)

Greg, are you an PC or MAC?

I'm on PC and I retrieved the current downloader on the site to try and get a clean download without an error at the end, but to no avail.

Everyone is having their own somewhat unique issue I guess.

Mr A


----------



## procreative (May 12, 2014)

Sorry to chime in, I managed to download everything fine (on a mac) and have everything in place, however I have two issues:

1. I too had those extra Individual_brushes folders in the Combo folders but having thought they were duplicates deleted them, now I wonder if I made the right choice having seen other posts here. 

Problem is there is no way to retrieve them as the downloader does not allow redownloads. Originally with Continuata you could do this and most times the instruments were the first files so you could just cancel once you had downloaded that part. No more.

2. When I went to batch resave, the Cellos Disco Falls was asking for Violins Disco Falls samples, which I am not sure if its correct (perhaps they cheated these by down tuning those samples?). Has anyone else had this and what did you do?


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 12, 2014)

procreative @ Mon May 12 said:


> Problem is there is no way to retrieve them as the downloader does not allow redownloads. Originally with Continuata you could do this and most times the instruments were the first files so you could just cancel once you had downloaded that part. No more.



I guess you need to get SF to reset your links, or maybe they can help with just sending the waterrmarked nkis, don't know. I've just had some back and forth with them, support is about a 2 day turnaround it seems at the moment.

For anyone else interested, SF aren't sure how long it will be until the *Stereo Mix* versions are available, but they looking at "less than 2 months". Turns out I'm a bit too impatient, so now downloading the main mics instead.

Might be a few days til it's all downloading - the speed as before for me is varing wildly between a few mb and occasional bursts of 120mb (my max speed) but think its averaging at about 5mb. It's not throttling from the ISP.


----------



## jamwerks (May 12, 2014)

Mr. Anxiety @ Mon May 12 said:


> ...I'm on PC and I retrieved the current downloader on the site to try and get a clean download without an error at the end, but to no avail. Everyone is having their own somewhat unique issue I guess.


I had an issue with the Vol IV (1.02) download. Got to the end, installed, then said "error, no enough disk space". Did the DL again with same result. But a Batch resave on that folder seemed to show everything there!? Still waiting on a solution from support. Not in a rush though, as I'm waiting for the stereo mixes. W8 btw


----------



## Ryan (May 12, 2014)

Hi! 

At the 10:20 min mark I play with the Sable 1.2 update. Feel free to check it out! 
Ohh, what a sound!


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 12, 2014)

Enyak @ Fri 09 May said:


> The Molto Vibrato sustains go together VERY well with the Legato transitions. Great work Spitfire! Fits like a glove. That alone is a significant usabilty update.
> 
> I've noticed a few missing Vibrato sliders in the Va patches though.



Well I'm completely missing a vibrato slider from all the combinations patches except for 1st violins! Does anyone else have them? Perhaps something went wrong with my installation?


----------



## Blake Ewing (May 12, 2014)

> Well I'm completely missing a vibrato slider from all the combinations patches except for 1st violins! Does anyone else have them? Perhaps something went wrong with my installation?



Known issue:
http://blake.so/spitfire_updates/


----------



## Enyak (May 12, 2014)

aaronnt1 @ Mon May 12 said:


> Well I'm completely missing a vibrato slider from all the combinations patches except for 1st violins! Does anyone else have them? Perhaps something went wrong with my installation?



The vibrato faders are available at least in the Legato patches (both single volume and combination), which is where I've spent most of the time so far. I haven't confirmed with Spitfire, but I would consider the missing Vibrato faders in the Core patches to be a bug.


----------



## Enyak (May 12, 2014)

Ryan @ Mon May 12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> At the 10:20 min mark I play with the Sable 1.2 update. Feel free to check it out!
> Ohh, what a sound!



Ryan, thanks for this! I don't have BML Bones, so seeing someone noodle around with the patches at length is actually super informative. The patches sound great too.

If you have Mural 2 and eventually want to do a video like this (featuring the new MV Legato), be my guest.


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 12, 2014)

Blake Ewing @ Mon 12 May said:


> > Well I'm completely missing a vibrato slider from all the combinations patches except for 1st violins! Does anyone else have them? Perhaps something went wrong with my installation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok thanks. Just to mention for me, it's also for the V2, Violas and Basses not just the celli.
Thanks.


----------



## Enyak (May 12, 2014)

Also, does Sable have the best high register notes or what?
I could listen to Sable's violins being so terribly desperate for hours.


----------



## playz123 (May 12, 2014)

aaronnt1 @ Mon May 12 said:


> Blake Ewing @ Mon 12 May said:
> 
> 
> > > Well I'm completely missing a vibrato slider from all the combinations patches except for 1st violins! Does anyone else have them? Perhaps something went wrong with my installation?
> ...



Confirmed; you are correct, and as indicated it's already been reported. There are a few other things as well, which hopefully will be fixed soon.

PS: See also...



Justus @ Fri May 09 said:


> Enyak @ Fri May 09 said:
> 
> 
> > The Molto Vibrato sustains go together VERY well with the Legato transitions. Great work Spitfire! Fits like a glove. That alone is a significant usabilty update.
> ...


----------



## playz123 (May 12, 2014)

It appears to me that the number of problems being reported while attempting to download and install into the new format are not restricted to only a few people. While I'm sure Spitfire is doing their best to respond, nevertheless the current delays and errors only reinforce the concerns I expressed in another thread about this new process, and having to beg and wait for new downloads. And while everything has gone smoothly for some it hasn't for others, so perhaps we can at begin to try and figure out some of the reasons.

First a valid question about systems was asked earlier by Mr. A. Are these problems occurring only on PC or on a Mac? I was was successful using a Mac Pro 2014, 3.5 GHz, 6 core machine running OSX 10.9.2, but I know that at least some of you who have reported problems are on PCs. Is the PC downloader less solid that the latest Mac one? (The original Mac program did have flaws). Are these problems occurring only on PCs?

Guy reported varying download speeds, and I can confirm that happened here as well, although not nearly as severely as what he saw, nor did it prove to be a problem. In any case, why is the downloading process working well for some and not others? Why does the process complete on most machines, but not on others? Finally, and I ask this again, why can't the downloaded files be left on the user's computers until installation has been successful, and then deleted (as allowed previously)? That would permit users to delete installs and start fresh without having to contact Spitfire or wait for permission to download again. Again though, that goes back to concerns expressed previously. And it assumes the download itself was successful, which, apparently for some, it was not.

It's difficult to suggest answers to some of the questions since things worked for me, but it would be really useful to discover if these problems are restricted to PCs. Have other Mac owners had problems?


----------



## Synesthesia (May 12, 2014)

Hi all,

The vast majority of people are experiencing painless downloads.

A small minority of people have had problems, about half of which are due to not performing the steps I outlined in the youtube guides on how to prepare the libraries for the update, and about half of which are due to a small number of issues that we think we have now fixed in the mac downloader, and are currently porting to the PC downloader.

These include things like permissions issues, changing download directory mid download, deleting partially downloaded data, unplugging drives mid download and so on.

We've had very varied reports on speed, and these seem to be very much ISP or location specific. Some ISPs are giving consistently worse results, while one chap in Asia Pacific said he had seen a higher speed than he had ever seen before on his download.

We have a massive amount of data here, so where for example someone might be told the downloader is in a loop of trying to resume, we can usually see what the actual reason for the delay is, whether it is ISP related or a problem at our end.

I'm happy that we are having on balance a very good success rate with this v1 -- but of course its not ok for anyone to have an issue so we are working very hard to solve every issue as it arises.

Support is slightly slower than usual at the moment but I personally helped about 30 people over the weekend, many of whom were actually user error, and which I've been able to sort out. 

Please bear with us while we eliminate the last few issues. It was always going to be less than straightforward to do an update of this magnitude on a product of this complexity, but we couldn't hold it back any longer.

Thanks for your patience!

Paul


----------



## playz123 (May 12, 2014)

Even though things went smoothly here, I still want to thank you, Paul, for that informative and thoughtful response regarding some of the issues some are seeing. It's always good to hear a developer's 'take' on a situation, and know, that as always, Spitfire is working hard to solve issues, and respond to requests as quickly as possible. It must also be gratifying to read so many posts here, even ones about issues, and note that there have been no harsh words directed towards Spitfire, and that respondents have simply been attempting to find solutions or improve the process for both the end user and the developer. This is very indicative of the high esteem forum members have for your company and for your libraries. Just wanted to let you know that your input is always appreciated, and I think most are very aware of how hard you and your team are working on our behalf, and how much of what you do is extremely challenging. My sincere thanks to you and all your team. Cheers.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 12, 2014)

I would think enough users here have expressed the need to verify the files added by the new update so they can move forward with their work to justify priority to compile the mater list of what's in the new instruments folder, as well as what nkr files should be in the master folder.

I'm hung here till I get this info, Monday has gone past now.

Thanks,

Mr A


----------



## playz123 (May 12, 2014)

Mr. Anxiety @ Mon May 12 said:


> I would think enough users here have expressed the need to verify the files added by the new update so they can move forward with their work to justify priority to compile the mater list of what's in the new instruments folder, as well as what nkr files should be in the master folder.
> 
> I'm hung here till I get this info, Monday has gone past now.
> 
> ...



Okay, what I have done to help you and perhaps others is screen capture the entire Main Mics Instruments folder in the form of 8 png images, and then zipped them into a 1 MB file, which is sitting in my Dropbox folder. You can download it via this link:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10241362/Sable_MainMics.zip (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102 ... inMics.zip)

Just go through each image in sequence (A - H). Too many small images to post here. . Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 12, 2014)

Wow Frank, that's very nice of you to do this for me (us).

Thanks,

Mr A


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 12, 2014)

Blake Ewing @ Mon May 12 said:


> Known issue:
> http://blake.so/spitfire_updates/



Very useful web page Blake. Thank you so much for programming that and sharing the info with us all. You da man!


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Frank. This will be helpful to check.


----------



## gpax (May 12, 2014)

Mr. Anxiety @ Mon May 12 said:


> Wow Frank, that's very nice of you to do this for me (us).


Agreed. And it gave me peace of mind to see that I had everything (except some more missing COG files, lol).


----------



## gpax (May 12, 2014)

playz123 @ Mon May 12 said:


> Even though things went smoothly here, I still want to thank you, Paul, for that informative and thoughtful response regarding some of the issues some are seeing. It's always good to hear a developer's 'take' on a situation, and know, that as always, Spitfire is working hard to solve issues, and respond to requests as quickly as possible. It must also be gratifying to read so many posts here, even ones about issues, and note that there have been no harsh words directed towards Spitfire, and that respondents have simply been attempting to find solutions or improve the process for both the end user and the developer. This is very indicative of the high esteem forum members have for your company and for your libraries. Just wanted to let you know that your input is always appreciated, and I think most are very aware of how hard you and your team are working on our behalf, and how much of what you do is extremely challenging. My sincere thanks to you and all your team. Cheers.


I missed this and Paul's post during my last read through. Well said, playz123. I'd like to also thank Blake Robinson for his latest blog entry about using multiple drives for different mics.


----------



## Blake Ewing (May 12, 2014)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Mon May 12 said:


> Blake Ewing @ Mon May 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Known issue:
> ...


I'm afraid that's a different and much smarter Blake! But I agree with the sentiment. 
o-[][]-o


----------



## Synesthesia (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Frank!!


Here's an 'official' version!! just so you can all be sure that you have everything.

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... uments.png
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... amples.png


----------



## aaronnt1 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for that Paul

I can see I am missing some of those new nkx files.

I am missing the following nkx files

Celli nkx
-	Disco falls
-	Legato bridge

Violin 1 
-	Legato bridge

Violin 2 
-	Legato bridge

Anyway to get those as separate files?

Also, do I just need the Sable_Full.nkr file because I also have nkr files for vols 1,2 & 3. Can I delete those?

And lastly, I have alot of nkc files with the nkx files, can I delete those too?

Thanks.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 13, 2014)

I ended up downloading the entire Sable series from scratch as I never thought I'd use CTAO. Although it was periodically slow and erratically dropped connection with the program needing restarting quite a lot, the whole thing was done in about 18 hours - you can apparently download several streams at once. And happy to report that the installation side of it appears to have worked flawlessly first time.

Now I need to figure out what to do with it! In an ideal world I'd like three tracks - shorts, longs (inc legatos) and fx, but I think it's going to be tricky to get it into that form. Will be playing around and having fun, anyway. Also I think I'll just use these main mics as a test exercise and revert to the stereo mixes when they're fresh out of the oven - I tend to work with one sound in the template, and it cuts down on the streaming overhead.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Paul. I'm glad you got around to doing this for us.

Mr A


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2014)

Enyak @ 12/5/2014 said:


> Ryan @ Mon May 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...



No problem. The BML Bones are killers! Recommend them. 

I don't have Mural 2. But when I get it, I'll give you a movie. Right now I'm banged out of money >8o



More Spitfire Audio goodies! (a play on the Test Drive Theme by John Powell)


----------



## AC986 (May 13, 2014)

I have now become too stultified to do any of these updates through fear. Does that matter and can I just leave it as it is?


----------



## gpax (May 13, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue May 13 said:


> I have now become too stultified to do any of these updates through fear. Does that matter and can I just leave it as it is?


The exciting thing here is the incredible new update for Sable 1.2. As I said to Blake Robinson in an email, this is "Sable now fully realized." I can't imagine being stultified, though yes, there have been some update bumps for a few, including myself. Not once would I regard this as a deterrent, though. That never even entered my mind. 

But it's also a moot point, as the new system is now in place, and you will be depending on this for any updates and new products. I predict (again) that we won't even be talking about the new system process in 5...4...3...2....

Follow Paul's video instruction closely, and hopefully all will be well. Alternately, you can always copy Sable to another destination first, and use that to make sure the new download goes well and doesn't disrupt any workflow. SF will no doubt be there to make sure things go well. 

They've worked hard to get this update in your hands, and you want it. Fear not!

Greg


----------



## Enyak (May 18, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue May 13 said:


> I have now become too stultified to do any of these updates through fear. Does that matter and can I just leave it as it is?



The update process might be a bit frightening currently, but it's certainly worth the effort.
Especially if you have access to Sable Vol 1 + 3. Did I mention the MV sustain combined with the legato yet? IMO that bit of extra programming is the missing keystone that transforms Sable from "all-around pretty" to "violins song-singing their heart out". As has been said before, all string libs benefit from that extra bit of vibrato!

So, hats of to Spitfire, I think Sable is your finest and most complete achievement yet. Now start thinking about what to put into Sable Vol 6.


----------



## DDK (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Ryan really enjoyed your movie
I eas very impressed with the sound of the brass 
Do u have cinabrass or Hollywood brass and if you do how would u compare them to spitfire brass

I would love to see more how u whistle in your parts in cubase and transform it to midi

Thanks again Ryan 
Dave


----------



## Ryan (May 19, 2014)

eclipse @ 19/5/2014 said:


> Thanks Ryan really enjoyed your movie
> I eas very impressed with the sound of the brass
> Do u have cinabrass or Hollywood brass and if you do how would u compare them to spitfire brass
> 
> ...



Hi! Glad you like it. And yes, the brass is very good and could even be better with more programing. I did not use any time with that on this video. 
I did use the Cinbrass Core. In my opinion Cinebrass is good for someone else. For me the Spitfire BML Brass is more alive and breath air into me ears. I dont have HW-brass, but I hear some good things about it! I have soon completed my BML brass section, so I will not buy into more brass libraries because I know what I buy from spitfire will be updated along the road 

The whistling have I been doing for a looong time. It's very practical! sometimes I got a melody in my head that I need to get recorded. Easy as it is: take up phone --> press record --> save. Then I could program it in later when I have time! great success and saves time! 
right now I'm building/renovating a house. So I'm very busy! But I'll post a video on how I do it when I have moved in to the new place (and my new studio :D) 

Best
Ryan


----------



## DDK (May 19, 2014)

Great thanks
Dave


----------



## synapse21 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a support email in with them as my Instruments folders are thoroughly messed up.

I'm hoping to get my account reset so that I can re-download the Instruments patches once again, as I have several missing ones accidentally deleted during the merge.

- Rodney


----------



## thebob (Jun 15, 2014)

you should be able to re-download. 
I had various troubles and found various tricks to re-download. 
erasing the folder isn't enough ? or renaming it ? can't remind exactly what I did, but I did it (also unplugging hard drive where it seats, etc...).


----------



## synapse21 (Jun 15, 2014)

I used to be able to re-download easily when their products were going through Continuata's Connect, but now the libs just show up as "Installed" and there isn't anything else I can find to do to get them going again.


----------



## thebob (Jun 15, 2014)

the tricks I mentioned worked for me with the new installer. 
maybe it was a combination of these tricks (sometimes I couldn't replicate it until I found the trick again.. sorry I can't remind it !) ? but there is a way I'm sure. 
it is a bit like rock paper scissors, or ping pong : try to think like the opponent/system does and then fool it.


----------



## Ed (Jun 15, 2014)

Is the downloader fixed?


----------



## Enyak (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmm, it appears my previous post got eaten.

@Spitfire: News on the final Sable content update? No worries, take your time.

I am especially interested in hearing whether the same-note legato feature has turned out. As I understand it, those samples have been recorded. It would be a huge boon to have that feature over the whole Spitfire lib range.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 2, 2014)

While everyone is asking for update info, I'll request my own too - the stereo mixes for Sable 1.2. Think the main mics arrived in April.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't we already have the stereo mixes for Sable 1,2 & 3? I am eager to have 4, and the two Murals.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 2, 2014)

jamwerks @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> Don't we already have the stereo mixes for Sable 1,2 & 3? I am eager to have 4, and the two Murals.


Uh, no we don't have what Guy mentioned. The new Sable library is an all in one package, and so far we only have the main mics for it. Previously Sable 1, 2, and 3 were individual libraries, and yes there are mix mics for them.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm so sorry there's been a delay here. Our update system in our new shop needed a complete overhaul. There's a simply stunning raft of updates and distributions on it's way. We just need to do it slowly so it doesn't bring the system to it's knees. News this week I promise.

Best.

C. x


----------



## Enyak (Sep 2, 2014)

@british_bpm

Thanks for the update!
I can't (!) help but be sad about the delay, but I really do appreciate the fantastic amount of work you guys have taken on.

Of course knowing what I can't have, I only seem to be able to write music that requires that elusive missing art (repeated note!). Funny how that muse works.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 2, 2014)

Smashing, thanks Christian.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm sending out the first few Sable vol 1 updates this afternoon -- to v1.21. Main mics and Stereo mixes.

More to follow later in the week, don't want to crash Amazons servers.... :D

Paul


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 3, 2014)

Paul announced on my behalf, hope this makes everyone happy.... You wait to see what we have in the wings update-wise!

C

X


----------



## Enyak (Sep 3, 2014)

Fantastic! Could you post the release notes?


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, that would be very nice.


----------



## brett (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice one. Looking forward to it


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Sep 4, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm sending out the first few Sable vol 1 updates this afternoon -- to v1.21. Main mics and Stereo mixes.
> 
> ...



The new download manager software worked great. It used over half of my available bandwidth so even the 1.6 GB downloads happened in a matter of minutes. Much better.

The cello Samples folder has a complex sub-folder structure, but the updates with samples put them directly under the cello folder. I assume this was by design. You did not really point that out in the video. Is this the wave of the future?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Sep 4, 2014)

I presume this does not update combination patches?


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi there,

Speak -- yes thats the correct place for them -- we switched from individual files to packaged samples midway through Sable to make things simpler.

Stiltzkin -- yes the Combi patches are in there, so in a way you also have the update for 2,3 and 4 as well..!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 4, 2014)

As per one of Paul's video's a couple of months back, I redid the sample folder, combining etc.. And... I also redid the instruments folder (my initiative). The 4 volumes are now like one big one. We'll see how the installer does! o[]) >8o :mrgreen:


----------



## Stiltzkin (Sep 4, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Speak -- yes thats the correct place for them -- we switched from individual files to packaged samples midway through Sable to make things simpler.
> 
> ...



Great news, thanks for the update


----------



## antoniopandrade (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll have to check this one out, last update I fear made the legatos a bit bumpier as compared to v1.1.

Thanks for getting back on the update wagon though guys!


----------



## antoniopandrade (Sep 4, 2014)

Just tried the update, looks like this behavior persisted through this update, sticking with v1.1 for now.

I tried contacting Spitfire about it but they couldn't replicate the behavior, maybe I'm going mad. 

If anyone would care to try this:

Vlns I Legato Performance patch (vol1).

Boost instrument volume to 12db.

MOD / EXP @ 30 and under.

Play legato lines, normal speed, mid velocity.

Does this sound really bumpy to anyone else? Doesn't behave the same way in v1.1.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 4, 2014)

Just tested for you: no , I fear it works as intended here.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Sep 4, 2014)

Are you sure? Not doubting that it works there, but try this. Make sure you boost the volume on the patch by alot, so that you can clearly hear the lower dynamics of the instrument. Then play a long note and check the volume of the sustain, then play a legato transition and notice if there isn't a volume bump, with a noticeable difference to the volume of the sustain. If you play the higher dynamics of the instrument, it sounds perfect, it's just that lower region that seems to be affected. I don't have this issue in Sable v1.1, which is what's weirding me out...


----------



## kevinlee87 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi I'm using Sable since the beginning of it.
I'm using version 1.2 / v2.09 right now and I feel like every legato patchs have bumpy volume. So I don't use legato patch much. I've been using just Longs and Short.

I know how exactly you feel antonio... 
BTW my Kontakt version is 5.3.1


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not clear as to what this update exactly is. Is this the 1.2 for the entire Sable (vol. 1-4)? So do we now have stereo & alt mic's for the whole thing, or is there more yet to come?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Sep 5, 2014)

jamwerks @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> I'm not clear as to what this update exactly is. Is this the 1.2 for the entire Sable (vol. 1-4)? So do we now have stereo & alt mic's for the whole thing, or is there more yet to come?



The patches are for all (1-4) as they include the combination ones, however currently we only have 1-3 alt+mix mics. Sable 4 still needs to the new mics released


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 5, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> The patches are for all (1-4) as they include the combination ones, however currently we only have 1-3 alt+mix mics. Sable 4 still needs to the new mics released


Thanks!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Sep 5, 2014)

jamwerks @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> Stiltzkin @ Fri Sep 05 said:
> 
> 
> > The patches are for all (1-4) as they include the combination ones, however currently we only have 1-3 alt+mix mics. Sable 4 still needs to the new mics released
> ...



And just a small follow on, when I use the combo patch for violin 2 I get some missing samples error on the mix mic, but im not sure if thats because I don't have the update for vol2/3 yet - that could be a download problem I had with vol2 mix mics. If you get an error too it would be nice to know, just so I know whether or not to re-download vol2 from connect


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 5, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> jamwerks @ Fri Sep 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Stiltzkin @ Fri Sep 05 said:
> ...



Yes there are a few extra samples in the update to 2/3 -- once the next few days of service has passed and we are confident everyone is sorted with this update we'll push the next one out.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Stiltzkin (Sep 5, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> Stiltzkin @ Fri Sep 05 said:
> 
> 
> > jamwerks @ Fri Sep 05 said:
> ...



Ah perfect, thanks for the quick response Paul


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks Paul, excited for these!


----------



## playz123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Has everyone now received the download notice?? Nothing has come my way yet.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Sep 6, 2014)

playz123 @ Sat Sep 06 said:


> Has everyone now received the download notice?? Nothing has come my way yet.


I have not.


----------



## brett (Sep 6, 2014)

Nothing here yet


----------



## Enyak (Sep 10, 2014)

Neither here. Seems something got stuck and now the line isn't moving anymore?


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 10, 2014)

No download here! :(


----------



## scientist (Sep 10, 2014)

nothing here, but i'm not sure what we're waiting for. are we expecting minor patch fix/improvement updates or the final content update?


----------



## playz123 (Sep 11, 2014)

May I now suggest contacting Spitfire support as an option? The long delay is quite unusual, so perhaps Support can help.


----------



## gpax (Sep 11, 2014)

playz123 @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> May I now suggest contacting Spitfire support as an option? The long delay is quite unusual, so perhaps Support can help.


I would normally agree that this is the best protocol, particularly if delays or other issues are related to individual accounts. But I'm reading these questions - related to information which was provided directly by Paul - as indicating a blanket response that might apply to several of us for the same reasons (even if it's just hearing there are still a number of us in the queue). If that is the case, perhaps a status update would be more efficient than individual support requests. 

G


----------



## playz123 (Sep 11, 2014)

gpax @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> playz123 @ Thu Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > May I now suggest contacting Spitfire support as an option? The long delay is quite unusual, so perhaps Support can help.
> ...


Yes, but there hasn't been a status update since last week, and none of the respondents above have received this fairly simple update yet, while others had it a week ago. It normally doesn't take this long for everyone to receive their links, so one may wonder why the delay? I can't guess how many people are still waiting...if there are many then, yes, bombarding Support would probably not help, but seems to be only a few here, thus the suggestion. Hope that clarifies why I suggested that.  Cheers


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi all,

I think I've worked out why some of these haven't gone out automatically and its related to some people who bought one of the promo bundles. 

Rest assured we are on it and the pipe will be unblocked very shortly!

Many thanks for your patience!

Paul


----------



## Graham Keitch (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Paul, that would explain it in my case.

A few months ago I downloaded Sabel and Mural again to ensure all the volumes and updates were organised correctly. Will it be a simple process to transfer this new update to a non-Internet connected PC? I have a complete backup of 'BML Strings' on a portable device which I can connect to the Internet - but then it means scrubbing what must be over 100GBs of samples on my music PC and copying the whole lot across just to add a few gigs of updates. It will be worth it  but if there's a simpler way...

Graham o-[][]-o (bit early for a beer, but it is Friday!)


----------



## playz123 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks, Paul. Not quite sure what is meant by promo bundle (those of us who purchased all the volumes for one price in the beginning??), but in my case, Support was most helpful and the downloads were then added to my account on Wednesday. Hopefully, what ever the reason, the cause of the delay will be found, because I have a LOT of Spitfire products now that may be eligible for future updates.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 14, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Fri Sep 12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think I've worked out why some of these haven't gone out automatically and its related to some people who bought one of the promo bundles.
> 
> ...



I had the initial promo bundle and no download yet!
Any ETA?

Thank you for your hard work.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Sep 17, 2014)

Graham Keitch @ Fri Sep 12 said:


> Thanks Paul, that would explain it in my case.
> 
> A few months ago I downloaded Sabel and Mural again to ensure all the volumes and updates were organised correctly. Will it be a simple process to transfer this new update to a non-Internet connected PC? I have a complete backup of 'BML Strings' on a portable device which I can connect to the Internet - but then it means scrubbing what must be over 100GBs of samples on my music PC and copying the whole lot across just to add a few gigs of updates. It will be worth it  but if there's a simpler way...
> 
> Graham o-[][]-o (bit early for a beer, but it is Friday!)



Forgive me for bumping my own post please - but I'm stilled concerned about this. I think it's an excellent idea that the downloader unpacks everything for you and puts everything in the right place, especially for a complex set up like BML Strings. But, is there anyway the script can be changed so that we can halt the actual unpacking and transfer the downloaded package to the PC where the libraries are stored and used first please? This would be so much easier and safer than the manual process.

Graham


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 19, 2014)

This would be the perfect timing to update for me.
 
Will you send the updates to people like me, who bought the Sable complete bundle way way back, soon?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 19, 2014)

Pedro Camacho @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> This would be the perfect timing to update for me.
> 
> Will you send the updates to people like me, who bought the Sable complete bundle way way back, soon?



I got my links overnight in celebration of a United Kingdom, and I was an original pre-orderer of the whole bundle. Will download over the weekend.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 19, 2014)

Pedro Camacho @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> This would be the perfect timing to update for me.
> 
> Will you send the updates to people like me, who bought the Sable complete bundle way way back, soon?



I just got it 30 minutes ago!!!  _-)


----------



## lumcas (Sep 19, 2014)

Pedro Camacho @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> Pedro Camacho @ Fri Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > This would be the perfect timing to update for me.
> ...



Me too o-[][]-o 

Albion 1 and 2 update email hasn't arrived yet, waiting patiently...


----------



## AC986 (Sep 19, 2014)

Everytime I try and download the audio library manager I get this

“Spitfire Audio Library Manager-4” can’t be opened because it is from an unidentified developer."

Your security preferences allow installation of only apps from the Mac App Store and identified developers.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 19, 2014)

HI Adrian - 

System preferences -- Security -- "Allow applications from Anywhere"

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Blake Ewing (Sep 19, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> Everytime I try and download the audio library manager I get this
> 
> “Spitfire Audio Library Manager-4” can’t be opened because it is from an unidentified developer."
> 
> Your security preferences allow installation of only apps from the Mac App Store and identified developers.





> System preferences -- Security -- "Allow applications from Anywhere"



For a slightly more secure way, you can hold down Control while clicking to open the app, and then choosing Open. This way, at least you have control on a per app basis, should you need it.

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH14369


----------



## playz123 (Sep 19, 2014)

Blake Ewing @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Everytime I try and download the audio library manager I get this
> ...



Actually, in Mavericks, I don't need to hold down any key now. Just right click and choose "Open".


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 19, 2014)

Huh... confused again.... I now see the links I have are only for volume 1, though I own the bundle of 1-4. I'm only really after the stereo mixes, the vol 1 1.2.1 I'm downloading is 1.7GB which sounds awfully small. Are other bundle-owners getting links to vols 1-4? If so I'll send in a support ticket as it looks like something has gone screwy in my case.


----------



## 667 (Sep 20, 2014)

No I just got vol 1 updates as well.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 20, 2014)

667 @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> No I just got vol 1 updates as well.



Huh - wonder what's going on? I'll drop them a line.


----------



## gpax (Sep 22, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> 667 @ Sat Sep 20 said:
> 
> 
> > No I just got vol 1 updates as well.
> ...


Did you or anyone get a reply from Spitfire on this yet? I too only got the partial Vol. 1 update. I didn't want to bombarde them with another support request, but am realizing the interdependence on the Library Manager necessitates this more and more where having to ask for new links and/or resets are concerned. Anyway, I'm perplexed as others have had these updates already. 

g


----------



## scientist (Sep 22, 2014)

gpax @ Mon Sep 22 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sat Sep 20 said:
> 
> 
> > 667 @ Sat Sep 20 said:
> ...



i haven't received any update notification at all, and honestly don't even know what's being updated. mic positions? bug fixes? the long awaited final content?


----------



## geronimo (Sep 23, 2014)

scientist @ Tue 23 Sep said:


> i haven't received any update notification at all



+ 1 _


----------



## Enyak (Sep 23, 2014)

Overview of Spitfire updates:

http://blake.so/spitfire_updates/

Apparently there's only an Update for Vol1 for the Sable line so far.


----------



## Enyak (Sep 23, 2014)

Also since I have't asked in 2 weeks or so: Any news on repeated notes legato?  It's something I really want over the whole product range. Not needed for Ostinatos but important for them melodic writings. You can do it now as is but I wonder if you can do it better.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone have an issue with missing samples for the VC Decorative Palette (any vol) combination patch?

Loading Vol 1,3,4 Decorative patches individually is fine.

Missing sample Sable3 Main DiscoFalls


----------



## Enyak (Sep 23, 2014)

I had that as well. I imagine that has to do with the upcoming updates for Vol2-4 that modify the sample pool _disco-style_.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds like it's best all around to hold off all Sable updates til everything is properly finished and done.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 23, 2014)

Whatisvalis @ Tue Sep 23 said:


> Anyone have an issue with missing samples for the VC Decorative Palette (any vol) combination patch?
> 
> Loading Vol 1,3,4 Decorative patches individually is fine.
> 
> Missing sample Sable3 Main DiscoFalls



Same here, the release notes say the disco falls are fixed for celli but there weren't samples included for it in the V1 download (which I guess makes sense but it's weird to see it in the release notes along with volume 1).

The rest of main mics finds all samples but it looks like I'm missing some other ones with the other mic positions, in the process of batch resaving now and figuring out more specifics.


----------



## gpax (Sep 23, 2014)

Enyak @ Tue Sep 23 said:


> Overview of Spitfire updates:
> 
> http://blake.so/spitfire_updates/
> 
> Apparently there's only an Update for Vol1 for the Sable line so far.


You are absolutely right. The confusion for me was the way the email notice is labeled Sable - All Bundles. The text goes on to specify Vol. 1. I'm guessing the nomenclature is referencing bundle owners? At any rate, this makes sense now.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 23, 2014)

I had forgot that volume 4 alt and mix mic positions aren't released yet, looks like the other missing samples are combo patches that use those.

Any ETA on when we'll see the other mics for 4? Or the remaining updated samples for 2/3/4 for main mics? Seems like they must exist since the instrument files referencing them have been sent out, it would be nice to at least have the main mics set completed for all patches.

Thanks for the updates, looking forward to getting the rest.


----------

